# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > خبر: برگزاری نشست صمیمانه اعضای تالار PHP در اصفهان

## MMSHFE

با سلام، پیرو صحبتهای انجام شده در *این تاپیک* و همچنین احساس نیاز به آشنایی بیشتر اعضا، تصمیم گرفتم دوستان رو به یک جلسه صمیمی و دوستانه در اصفهان دعوت کنم. به همین منظور با دفتر شهرک علمی و تحقیقاتی اصفهان هماهنگیهای لازم بعمل اومد و برای شروع، یک سالن با ظرفیت 50 نفر رو درنظر گرفتیم که درصورت استقبال اعضا، در آینده سالن بزرگتر جهت همایش هم مدنظر گرفته خواهد شد. دوستان لطفاً جهت حضور در این نشست، اعلام آمادگی کنند. ضمناً زمان برگزاری همایش هم به محض رسیدن به حدنصاب (30 نفر) اعلام خواهد شد. البته یکسری هزینه ها هم بابت برگزاری این جلسه و پذیرایی وجود داره که به همین منظور، هزینه ثبت نام در این نشست 25 هزار تومان درنظر گرفته شده که دوستان لطف میکنن و به یکی از حسابهای زیر واریز میکنند. بقیه هزینه ها رو هم شخصاً متقبل خواهم شد. لطفاً بعد از واریز مبلغ، یک پیامک به شماره 30005833000333 ارسال کنید و توی متن پیامک، عبارت «نشست پی اچ پی» و بعد، شماره فیش واریزی همراه با نام و نام خانوادگی خودتون و 4 رقم آخر شماره کارتتون رو همراه با نام بانکی که مبلغ رو بهش واریز کردین و نهایتاً شناسه کاربریتون در سایت برنامه نویس رو بنویسید تا اقدام به آمارگیری و ثبت اعضای حاضر در جلسه بشه. مثال:



> نشست پی اچ پی 1234567890 محمد مصطفی شهرکی 1234 انصار MMSHFE


شماره کارتها (همه به نام محمد مصطفی شهرکی) :

6037-9911-0142-3394 ملی
6104-3370-0840-9045 ملت
6273-8110-1104-2477 انصار
6273-5320-3027-4121 تجارت

مکان برگزاری: اصفهان - خیابان 22 بهمن - ساختمان شهرک علمی و تحقیقاتی اصفهان (پلاک 171) - طبقه همکف - سالن اجتماعات
زمان: به محض رسیدن به حدنصاب 30 نفر اعلام خواهد شد.

اهم موضوعاتی که در این نشست مورد بحث و تبادل نظر قرار خواهند گرفت:
راه اندازی یک نهاد حمایتی از برنامه نویسان جهت مدیریت بر قیمتها و قراردادها (شامل بررسی موانع و چالشها)
راه اندازی یک وب سایت برای شرکت مذکور با همکاری اعضا
بررسی ایده های اعضا برای بالا بردن سطح کیفی تالار PHP
ایجاد بخشی پویا برای ارتباط مستمر و ساده اعضا شامل یک تاپیک در همین تالار، نرم افزار موبایل (اندروید، جاوا و...) برای ارتباط اعضا با یکدیگر
تبادل برنامه ها و نرم افزارهای رایج مورد استفاده
راه اندازی آموزشگاههایی در سطح کشور با هدف پرورش برنامه نویسان خلاق

بعلاوه در پایان جلسه، به دوستان شرکت کننده، دو عدد DVD شامل بهترین نرم افزارها و e-Bookهای فارسی/لاتین موجود در زمینه طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب بعنوان هدیه ازطرف اینجانب اهدا خواهد شد.
مکان برگزاری روی نقشه با فلش سبز و خیابان 22 بهمن با علامت قرمزرنگ مشخص شده:
Location.jpg
ضمناً برای اینکه دوستان دچار سردرگمی نشن، مرتباً آمار ثبت نام شدگان به اطلاع خواهد رسید.
-----
ثبت نام کنندگان تا این لحظه (16 نفر) :
*rezaonline.net*
*$ M 3 H R D A D $*
*zarifcomputer*
*WOLF_MEHRDAD*
*poriab*
****BiDaK****
*h-rafiee*
*saman-arsenal*
*mohsen6500*
*Unique*
*Amir_f*
*Mohammad Salehi*
*محسن 15*
*momixz*
*Punisher_php*
*آقای مصطفی موحد* (شناسه کاربری نامعلوم)

----------


## rezaonline.net

تشکر از شما پس اونجور که میشه حدس زد ، فقط کسائیکه اصفهان هستن میتونن شرکت کنن .
انشاالله گزارش نشست رو قرار بدید ، ماهم اینور دنیا مطلع باشیم .

----------


## Veteran

به نظر من اگر به صورت یک کارگاه اموزشی باشه بهتره !
در کنار اموزش 
دوستان هم میتونن باهم دیگه اشنا بشن
تبادل اطلاعات بکنن 
و ...



> راه اندازی یک شرکت واحد جهت مدیریت بر قیمتها و قراردادها (شامل بررسی موانع و چالشها)
> راه اندازی یک وب سایت برای شرکت مذکور با همکاری اعضا
> بررسی ایده های اعضا برای بالا بردن سطح کیفی تالار PHP


خوب اینو میشه با زدن یک تالار بررسی کرد

----------


## MMSHFE

بخشهایی از این جلسه با توجه به حضور افراد با سابقه بیشتر، احتمالاً همون حالت کارگاه آموزشی رو پیدا میکنه ولی ترجیح دادم بصورت نشست باشه تا همه اظهار نظر کنن و متکلم وحده نداشته باشیم. ضمناً یکی از مهمترین مزیتهای این نشست، آشنایی حضوری اعضا با هم هست. بعلاوه درسته که میشه با ایجاد یک تاپیک، این موارد رو بررسی کرد ولی نتیجه اون با برگزاری یک نشست و صحبت و مکالمه حضوری قابل قیاس نیست. ضمن اینکه ایجاد شرکت و... نیازمند شناخت بیشتری از همدیگه هست که طبیعتاً مستلزم حضور فیزیکی و جمع شدن در یک مکان دوستانه و صحبت مستقیم هست.

----------


## MMSHFE

> تشکر از شما پس اونجور که میشه حدس زد ، فقط کسائیکه اصفهان هستن میتونن شرکت کنن .
> انشاالله گزارش نشست رو قرار بدید ، ماهم اینور دنیا مطلع باشیم .


 نه از هر جای ایران اگه فرصت داشتین، تشریف بیارین اصفهان. هم فاله هم تماشا. اصفهان این ایام خیلی دیدنیه. با دوستانتون توی تالار هم از نزدیک آشنا میشین. بعلاوه کسی هم نمیتونه بگه اصفهان از محل زندگی من خیلی دوره چون دقیقاً وسط کشوره!

----------


## Veteran

من مشهدم  :لبخند گشاده!:  اصفهان کجا مشهد کجا !
اگر بشه تا 20 فرودین برگذار بشه خوبه
چراکه دانشگاه ها شروع میشه و دیگه فرصت نمیشه

----------


## MMSHFE

چرا که نه. کافیه دست بجنبونید و ثبت نام کنید تا من بتونم از عهده مخارج بر بیام و هماهنگ کنم که جلسه توی همین ایام برگزار بشه.

----------


## colors

ممنون از تلاشتون، ولی بهتر نبود حداقل تو پایتخت برگزار می شد که دسترسی و آشنایی افراد شهرستانی بیشتر و بهتر بود؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نه دیگه زیادی داره خوش بحال پایتخت میشه. بگذارین بقیه جاهای تخت هم یه نصیبی ببرن.  :چشمک:

----------


## colors

> نه دیگه زیادی داره خوش بحال پایتخت میشه. بگذارین بقیه جاهای تخت هم یه نصیبی ببرن.


با اینکه همیشه منطقی و عادلانه حرف میزنید ولی این بار حرفتونو قبول ندارم. بحث خوشبحالی نیست. بلکه بحث کمک و آشنایه که بازدهی برگزاری تو پایتخت مطمئنا چندین برابر اصفهانو شهرهای دیگس. 
بدون شک دوستان نوجوان و جوانی داریم که استعدادها و توانایی های خاصی و بالای دارند و دوست دارند تو این نشست ها که بسیار مفید هستن، شرکت کنن ولی به دلیل سن پایین یا ... نتونن تا اصفهان بیان، ولی اگه تو پایتخت باشه معمولا خانواده ها از اهمیت و ضرورت اون نسبت به فرزندشون مطلع تر میشن و شایدیم برای ثبت نام و همرایش عمل کنن

----------


## Veteran

25 هزار تومن  :لبخند گشاده!:  نصفه پول یارانه  :متفکر: (شوخی  :لبخند گشاده!: )
خیلی دوست دارم شرکت کنم.میخواستم ببینم امار رو هم اطلاع رسانی میکنین ؟ که چند نفر شرکت کردن تا حالا ؟!
اگه برسم 100% میام 
به نظرم من زمان مناسب بین 14 تا 20 فرودین هست که دیگه از شر مهمونا خلاص میشیم

اگه یکم هزینه رو زیادتر کنین که بشه یک وسیله نقلیه هم جور کرد یک گشتی توی اصفهان زد با بچه ها فوق العاده میشه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

اون بحث خوشبحالی و... که شوخی بود ولی از شوخی گذشته، انتخاب اصفهان به چند دلیل بوده:
1- مرکزیت کشور و درنتیجه نیاز به هزینه/زمان کمتر برای رسیدن به جلسه (برخی شهرها مثل اهواز یا زاهدان و... بیش از 24 ساعت راه برای رسیدن به تهران دارن)
2- هزینه کمتر برای برگزاری نشست با توجه به امکانات شهرک علمی و تحقیقاتی اصفهان
3- امکان حضور شخصی اینجانب با توجه به مشغله کاری و مشکلات تأهل و بازدید عید و...
4- وجود اماکن دیدنی بیشتر نسبت به تهران و توجیه بیشتر سفر برای شرکت در نشست (خیلیها با توجه به هزینه بالای اسکان و تردد در تهران و عدم آشنایی/وجود/امکان/صرفه جاهای دیدنی و تفریحی، صرفاً بخاطر نشست باید حاضر بشن.

----------


## colors

> اون بحث خوشبحالی و... که شوخی بود ولی از شوخی گذشته، انتخاب اصفهان به چند دلیل بوده:
> 1- مرکزیت کشور و درنتیجه نیاز به هزینه/زمان کمتر برای رسیدن به جلسه (برخی شهرها مثل اهواز یا زاهدان و... بیش از 24 ساعت راه برای رسیدن به تهران دارن)
> 2- هزینه کمتر برای برگزاری نشست با توجه به امکانات شهرک علمی و تحقیقاتی اصفهان
> 3- امکان حضور شخصی اینجانب با توجه به مشغله کاری و مشکلات تأهل و بازدید عید و...
> 4- وجود اماکن دیدنی بیشتر نسبت به تهران و توجیه بیشتر سفر برای شرکت در نشست (خیلیها با توجه به هزینه بالای اسکان و تردد در تهران و عدم آشنایی/وجود/امکان/صرفه جاهای دیدنی و تفریحی، صرفاً بخاطر نشست باید حاضر بشن.


انشالا که سری بعد تهران باشه.
آقای شهرکی دقت کردین، از اون وقتی که به اصفهان نقل مکان کردین، خیلی بیشتر به هزینه و پول و اینجور چیزا دقیق میشن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

> بیش از 24 ساعت راه برای رسیدن به تهران دارن


از خوزستان تا اصفهان 10 ساعت(اتوبوس)
تا تهران 13 ساعت (قطار) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

چه کنیم دیگه اینجا باد هم که میاد بوی اسکناس میده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اما از شوخی که بگذریم، بیشتر بخاطر سایرین میگم وگرنه خودم که بخش عمده ای از هزینه برگزاری جلسه شامل رزرو سالن و پذیرایی و تکثیر DVDهای هدیه و... رو شخصاً دارم متقبل میشم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> از خوزستان تا اصفهان 10 ساعت(اتوبوس)
> تا تهران 13 ساعت (قطار)


 خوب خدا رو شکر که با قطار اینقدر سریع میرسین. راستش من اون سمت رو با قطار نمیدونستم سریع میشه ولی با اتوبوس خیلی راهه. ضمن اینکه از سمت جنوب شرقی مثل زاهدان، چون قطار سریع السیر نداره، مجبورن با اتوبوس بیان و اگه با قطار بیان هم دیرتر از اتوبوس میرسن. بهرحال با همون قطار هم سه ساعت دیرتر میرسین و هزینه هم باید بیشتر بدین.
اصلاً چرا بحث میکنید؟ آقا جان جلسه توی اصفهانه. میاین یا نه؟!  :عصبانی:  :شیطان:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

> اصلاً چرا بحث میکنید؟ آقا جان جلسه توی اصفهانه. میاین یا نه؟!


دیکتاتور !!!!
بچه ها انقلاب کنین  :لبخند گشاده!: 
امار شد 29 نفر به من خبر بدید ثبت نام کنم بشیم 30 نفر  :قهقهه:

----------


## MMSHFE

این پیشنهاد من بود که توی اصفهان چنین جلسه ای برگزار کنیم. اگه سایر دوستان تمایل دارن جای دیگری (مثلاً تهران) برگزار بشه، خودتون هماهنگ کنید چون حقیقتاً برای من بخاطر مسائلی که گفتم، مقدور نیست بیام تهران. این تاپیک رو هم ایجاد کردم که فرصتی بشه دوستان رو از نزدیک ببینم ولی اینجور که بنظر میرسه، به سرنوشت برگزاری دوره آموزشی توی شیراز دچار خواهد شد.

----------


## Jarvis

من مال اصفهانم ... میام... ولی PHP بلد نیستما ... طراحی قالب بلدم و CSS , HTML , JQuery , JavaScript ... حتما باید PHP هم بلد باشم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نه بحث اصلاً در زمینه PHP تخصصی نیست.  هرچند میتونه نقطه خوبی برای شروع یادگیری PHP هم باشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خوشحالم که شری که درست کردم تو تالار آخر یوروووو خراب کرد :دی
نه خوبه دوستان لازم بوده شک نکنید تو این قضیه !
یک دست صدا نداره ( البته قضیه چک زدن فرق داره همون یک دست کافیه ! ) اما اگه چند نفر باشیم خیلی اوضاع کشور + اوضاع خودمون + سوادمون + درآممدون عوض میشه

این جلسه استارت کاره کساای که میاد آشنا هستند که نهایت کار میخوا د چی بشیم 

جلسات بعدی دوره ای هسا ( نظر من )

چون به قول دوستمون ما بیشتر از همه به نیروی داشنجو + جوان نیاز داریم که مشکلات خودشون و دارند ( سن کم دوری راه، خظرات،نگرانی خانواده؛)

هدفم از اینکه پیشنهاد دادم این بود که یکروزی بشه تو هر شهری بشه تیمی داشت که بشه یک کارای نرمفزار و تو هر استان و شهری پیگیری کرد

استان ها میشه انتخاب های ما و شهری تو هر استان انتخاب میشه که به شهرهای دیگه استان نزدیک باشه
یعنی هر کسی تو استان انتخاب شده هست و بخواد بیاد راحت باشه 
بعد ازینکه اومد دیگه میشه عضو فعال و هر استان دیگه میاد خودش دیگه نگرانی ها رفع میشه

زمان جلسه اول و به ضورت نظر سنجی مشخص کنید جون من دانشجو هستم و مشکلات خودم و دارم همچنین سایر دوستان

جند تا تاریخ مشخص کنید هر تاریخی که رای بیشتری داشت انتاب بشه

////////////////

جلسه بعدی و میتونیم تو بابل بزاریم تو انشگاه ما هماهنگی و من میتونم انجام بدم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یکی از ثمره های این گروه میتونه این باشه که تو هر شهر یک استاد ( یا چند ) برنامه نویسی معتبر و مورد تایید صنف انتخاب بشه که ازین پس برای کلاس های حضوری تو هر شهری به نماینده صنف مراجعه بشه ( که بشه مدرک داد ، اطلاعات معتبر و احرایی کاربردی داد ، نیرو ها که آموزش میبینند پخش نباشند و ازشون استفاده بشه )

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

"اینو میشه بصورت دوره ای هر چند ماه یکبار در یکی از دانشگاهها برگزار کرد .
خودمونم میاییم دیگه مگه چیه یکی دو شهر اینور اونور کردن که به جایی برنمیخوره"
آقا رضا بیا !!! بهونه نیار به افرادی مثل شما + آقای کرامتی + آقای شهرکی + برادر اشپیلن و خیلی ها که اسمشون و شاید ندونم اما استاد بنده هستند نیاز داریم
یکی دوروزی تبادل نظر بشه و بعدش دیگه اسم ها و اعلام کنیم و همچنین تاریخ و
راستی گردش هم خیلی حال میده !!!!

خانوم ها و آقایون لطف کنید به دوستاتون تو پروفایل هاتون + یاهو + انجمن اطلاع دهید 
اگه هم برنامهنیس یک ایمیل سراری بفرسته خیلی عالی میشه چون این بخث و من به شخصه فقط برای php نمیدونم و همه بچه ها برنامه نویس بهش نیاز دارند !

----------


## colors

به نظر من اول تو همین تاپیک شروع به بحث و گفتگو کنیم بینیم اصلا هدفمون چیه و چرا میخوایم چنین کاری بکنیم و چه نتایجی داره.
از همه مهمتر اینه که هدفمون مشخص باشه، باید بدونیم میخوایم چکار کنیم. الان راستش من هنوز نفهمیدم در واقع شما میخوایم چکار کنیم؟ پس اول بهتره چند روزی این تایپک رو با نظرات همه دوستان طویل کنیم و نحایتا یه جمع بندی و اولیت بندی از نظرات و راه کارهارو مشخص کنیم و هدف اصلیمون رو داشته باشیم. بعدش وقتی هدفمون از این کا ر(کدوم کار) مشخص باشه میتونیم بهتر تصمیم و نظر بدیم.
الان اون کدوم کار تو پرانتز رو به این دلیل گفتم چون واقعا الان نمیدونم ما می خوایم چکار کنیم و چه چیزی رو بسازیم و چه نتایجی بدست بیاریم. بهتره یه پ خ به فعلان این انجمن بدیم و بیان نظرشونو مطرح کنن که در راستای این نشت ها چه چیزی بررسی بشه و چه هدفی مشخص بشه.

بعدشم به نظر من بهتره یکی دو جلسه به صورت آنلاین (کنفرانس تصویری) دورهم جمع بشیم و بیشتر با هم آشنا بشیم و اگه هدفمون مشخص بود در موردش صحبت کنیم. خلاصه هر چی که باشیم خودمون اینکاره هستیم و برگزاری کنفرانس آنلاین باید کار راحتی برامون باشه.

مطمئنا همه درگیر کار و زندگی خودمون هستیم و به ندرت وقت برنامه ریزی و سامندهی به چنین موضوعاتی رو داریم، ولی خواهشا یکمی جدی بگیریمش چون اگه هدف مشخص و اتحاد خوبی داشته باشیم، چه بسا که کل کشورو تحت تاثیر قراردادیم. خداوکیلی اینجا افراد خیلی باهوش و توانای هستن. من که تمام اعضای این تالارو افرادی با استعداد، توانا، باهوش و با ایده های جدید میبینم که چون فرصت مناسبی برای عملی کردن افکارشون ندارن معمولا ته صف هستن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

فکر خوبیه آقای رنگارنگ
هدف مشخث بشه بهتره
من تو 3 تا تاپیکی در مورد این موضوع زدم نظرام و گفتم که مجموعشو اینجا میزارم دوباره و توسعه میدمش
شما دوستان هم اینکار و کنید

----------


## colors

بله امضاتون صحیحو سالم اینجاس.



> برگزاری نشست صمیمانه اعضای تالار PHP در اصفهان
> بیایم تا با هم دیگه فکری واسه خودمون کنیم !
> مشکلات به خودی خود تغییر نمیکنند پس باید هدفی انتخاب کرد و پیش به سوی اون تاخت و تاخت....

----------


## rezaonline.net

یه مساله .
الان چه جوری هماهنگ کنیم که اگه شب موندیم چیکار کنیم؟
سالنی که آقای شهرکی در نظر گرفتن احیانا مسجدی چیزی داره ؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
من تا سه روز دیگه نتیجه نهایی رو اعلام میکنم ، از همین الان بگم سعی میکنم کارا رو جور کنم و بیام ، باعث خوشحالی بنده هست که در حضور دوستان باشیم .
سامانم چک و چک کاری میکنم میارمش .
مهرداد میای دیگه ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من هر وقت کیسه خواب خودم و تو انباری تونستم پیدا کنم میام دادا :دی

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان گرامی، محورهای فعالیت جلسه توی پست اول همین تاپیک مشخص شده. دیگه بهتره زیاد بزرگش نکنیم که نیاز به بیش از یک روز کاری داشته باشیم. ضمناً چیزی که زیاده توی اصفهان (بخصوص در ایام عید) مکان برای اسکان نوروزی. یکیش باغ غدیر که پیاده تا محل شهرک علمی و تحقیقاتی اصفهان 5 دقیقه راه داره و با خیال راحت میتونید از کانکسهای آماده، اجاره کنید. اگر هم دوست نداشتین، میتونید خودتون چادر بزنید. مسجد و امامزاده هم زیاد داره! فقط خواهشاً نگین که تأمین محل اسکان هم با بنده است! من نهایتاً میتونم سالن اجتماعات شهرک رو رزرو کنم که اونهم بعد از رسیدن به حدنصابه چون وقتی اسم رزرو بیاد، هزینه رو همون اول میگیرن و اگه بعداً کسی نیاد، کلی ضرر میکنم. بخاطر همین میگم هزینه رو اول پرداخت کنید. اگر به هر دلیلی هم به حدنصاب نرسید، هزینه پرداخت شده توسط اعضا به حسابشون برگشت داده میشه. موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

جلسه آنلاین هم فکر خوبیه ولی اولاً امکانش برای همه مقدور نیست و ثانیاً سرعت تبادل نظرش به هیچ عنوان با نتایج جلسه حضوری قابل مقایسه نیست. بعلاوه چه ایرادی داره که هر چند وقت یکبار بچه های فعال تالار PHP دور هم جمع بشیم و همدیگه رو ورای این آواتارها ببینیم؟ ما هم یک اجتماع کوچک هستیم که قصد داریم قدمهای بزرگی برداریم. بنابراین منطقیه که اولین قدم یعنی شناخت دقیق از همدیگه رو کمی محکمتر برداریم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان حق با جناب شهرکی هست
اسکان مشکلی نیست اصلا تا صبح یک پروژه و با لب تاپمون انجام میدیم 
یک کار خیر مثل پروژه ثبت اطلاعات ایتام
خلاصه ما مرد عملیم ! ( نه هر عملی ها :دی ) باید یک محصول و خروجی داشته باشیم دیگه
من هستم تو ایم عید باشه خیلی خوبه

----------


## MMSHFE

آقایون هرکی پایه است، لطف کنه و هزینه رو واریز کنه تا بتونیم آمارگیری کنیم و وقتی به حدنصاب رسید، سالن رو رزرو کنم. اگر هم نرسید و تصمیم به انصراف گرفتیم، هزینه ها رو برگشت میدم. مزیت این روش اینه که وقتی یکی هزینه پرداخت کنه، بیشتر برای برگزاری جلسه تلاش/تبلیغ/عضویابی میکنه.

----------


## colors

الان که تقویمو میبینم فک کنم 24م همین ماه بهترین وقت باشه. جمعش که 23م هست راه میفتیم فرداش که 24م و شنبه ست نشت برگزار بشه و همون شب راه بیفتم و نحایتا 25م که تعطیله و میشه یکشنبه برسیم خونه استراحت کنیم.

ضمنا شاید بعضی از دوستان مث خودم تازه از مسافرت اومده باشن ولی خیلی داغون کنندس که بخوام تو این روزا دوباره از شهر خارج شم.

----------


## Veteran

> 24م و شنبه


دانشگاه  :کف کرده!: 

هفته اول بعد از 13 به در که کسی نمیره اما بعدش که دیگه .... :کف کرده!:

----------


## Jarvis

الان نهایتا 4 یا 5 نفریم فکر کنم ... شایدم کمتر .. با این حال فکر نمیکنم نشست برگزار بشه ... یه مقداری اطلاع رسانی کنید تا بقیه هم مطلع بشن .. به علاوه لینک همین تاپیک رو بهشون بدید ...
وقتی به بیش از 10 نفر رسیدیم همگی پول رو واریز کنیم...
من خیلی  دوست دارم بیام ... تا خود شهر اصفهان 35 کیلومتر مسافت دارم که باید طی کنم ...
دوستان تا می تونید اطلاع رسانی کنید ... پست دادن الکی اینجا فایده نداره
فعلا یا علی

----------


## rezaonline.net

خوش به حالتون که 30 کیلو متر فاصله دارید .
ما 430 کیلو متر ، به عبارتی 12 ساعت رفت 12 برگشت :افسرده:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

شنبه منم کلاس دارم کنفرانسم دارم :دی تو ایم عید میشد خوب بود

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من نظرم اینه که هرکسی که دوست داره بیاد به مشکلات دیگه فکر نکنه و پول و واریز کنه و آثا شهرکی هم اسمش و تو تاپیک اول بیاره و تعداد ثبت نامی ها هم مشخص میشه

وقتی به حد نصاب افراد رسیدیم از بین شرکت ککندگان یک زمان با نظر سنجی مشخص میشه که همه بتونند شرکت کنند
اون دسته که با وقت مشخص شده مشکل دارند پولشون و پس بگیرند و تو این فاصله هم ممکنه باز جایگزین بشن

نهایت این شرط ها تو در تو من :دی اینه که هرکی میخواد بیاد معلوم میشه و وقت نشست هم یک وقت با نظر همه دوستان

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یک ایمیل سراسری به همه اعضا کل انجمن برنامه نویس بزنید !!!! کاری نداره که یک کلیکه :دی شاید دوستانی باشند که بخوان بیا

----------


## Jarvis

من منظورم این بود که حداقل 10 نفر از این بحث مطلع بشن و اعلام آمادگی کنن مث من ... که امیدوار بشیم به اینکه پول رو واریز کنیم ... الان کدوم یکی از ما ها فردا میره پول رو واریز کنه ... از کجا معلوم که تا 30 ام هم به حد نصاب برسیم یا نه ...
بزارید حداقل نصف حد نصاب اعلام آمادگی بکنن و بعد حرف واریز رو بزنید که این بنده خدا هم توی زحمت الکی نیوفته ...

----------


## mojtaba5

برای شهرهای دیگه هم برنامه بزارید.

----------


## saman-arsenal

> برای شهرهای دیگه هم برنامه بزارید.


دوست عزیز شما توو این اولین نشست شرکت کنید بزارید استارت کار بخوره بعد ان شاالله نشست های بعدی اعضا در شهرهای دیگه هم برگزار میشه :لبخند:

----------


## mojtaba5

تاریخ برگزاری برنامه کی هست؟
توی برنامه دقیقا در مورد چه مواردی صحبت میشه؟ پست اول رو دیدم ولی منم مثل خیلی های دیگه چیزی از php نمیدونم ...

----------


## mohsen6500

> تاریخ برگزاری برنامه کی هست؟
> توی برنامه دقیقا در مورد چه مواردی صحبت میشه؟ پست اول رو دیدم ولی منم مثل خیلی های دیگه چیزی از php نمیدونم ...


سلام دوست عزیز
نشست قرار هست که روز چهارشنبه یازدهم اردیبهشت برگزار بشه
در این نشست قرار بشینیم و اتفاق نظر درباره طراحی وب و از این حرفها بزنیم
خلاصه استارت کار رو میخوایم بزنیم و خیلی فکر نکنم وقت بشه واسه بحث های خیلی تخصصی
ما هم خیلی چیز زیادی از PHP نمیدونیم
خلاصه خوشحالمون می کنی اگه بیای
موفق باشید

----------


## mojtaba5

متاسفانه چهارشنبه ها از صبح تا عصر کلاس دارم
کاش روزش رو عوض میکردید و به بعد از امتحانات مینداختید...اینجور که دیدم خیلیها بخاطر درس و دانشگاه نمیتونن بیان
آیا بهتر نبود روزش رو از قبل با بچه ها هماهنگ میکردید؟
مسلما در صورت تغییر روز برگزاری جمعیت بیشتری میان.
10 روز آخر خرداد و 10 روز اول تیر همه دانشگاه ها تعطیل هستند.

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً دوستانی که برای شرکت در نشست ثبت نام کردن، از الآن هر مطلب خاصی مرتبط با سرفصلهای نشست که تا حالا مشخص شده یا هر چیز دیگری که به نظرشون مرتبط و مناسب و مفید هست، یادداشت کنن تا در نشست، فقط یک یا دونفر متکلم نداشته باشیم و با مشارکت همه برگزار بشه. حداکثر هم تا دو روز قبل از نشست، حتی الأمکان یک نسخه از مطلبشون و درصورت عدم امکان، یک تخمین از زمانی که برای ارائه صحبتهاشون کافی میدونن بهم اعلام کنن تا زمانبندی نشست رو تنظیم کنم.

----------


## mojtaba5

دستتون درد نکنه.

----------


## Jarvis

من 3 تا سورپرایز ( پروژه که سودآوری خوبی دارند ) براتون دارم ... اولیش یه پروژه ی خیلی بزرگه که مختص برنامه نویسان عزیز هستش... و دامنه ی اون برای 5 سال رزرو شده . اما به دلیل این که دانش PHP من ضعیفه و پول کافی ندارم روی زمین مونده ... اون 2 تا ایده ی دیگه هم هنوز در مرحله ی ایده قرار دارند ... با این حال میخوام با دوستان مطرح کنم که هر کس تمایل داشت با هم کار کنیم ... البته پروژه ی اول اونقدر بزرگه که همه ی افراد می تونن توش سهیم بشن :لبخند گشاده!: 
فعلا هیچ مشخصه ای نمی تونم بدم تا روزی که نشست برگزار شد...
فکر میکنم اگه یه نیم ساعت وقت به من بدید برای معرفی همشون کافی باشه...

فعلاً همین!

----------


## Jarvis

به یه نکته توجه کرده بودید ؟؟
من از همه کوچیکترم...

----------


## saman-arsenal

> متاسفانه چهارشنبه ها از صبح تا عصر کلاس دارم
> کاش روزش رو عوض میکردید و به بعد از امتحانات مینداختید...اینجور که دیدم خیلیها بخاطر درس و دانشگاه نمیتونن بیان
> آیا بهتر نبود روزش رو از قبل با بچه ها هماهنگ میکردید؟
> مسلما در صورت تغییر روز برگزاری جمعیت بیشتری میان.
> 10 روز آخر خرداد و 10 روز اول تیر همه دانشگاه ها تعطیل هستند.


دوست عزیز من هم چهارشنبه و پنجشنبه کلاس دارم تازه این ترم  ، ترم آخرم هستم هم پروژه دارم و هم کار آموزی پنجشنبه هم کلاس مهمی مثل کامپایلر دارم  نه تنها من بلکه یکی دوتا از دوستان دیگه هم کلاس دارن و بقیه هم حتما کارهای دیگه ای دارن ومسلما هیچ کدوم از ماها از سر بیکاری داریم به این نشست نمیریم ولی دوستانی که ثبت نام کردن این نشست و شغل آیندشون و جدی گرفتن و به آینده این نشست امیدوار هستند و میدونن بدون رنج گنج میسر نمیشه

امیدوارم بتونی برنامتو تنظیم کنی و به دوستان این نشست ملحق بشی

موفق باشی

----------


## saman-arsenal

> من 3 تا سورپرایز ( پروژه که سودآوری خوبی دارند ) براتون دارم ... اولیش یه پروژه ی خیلی بزرگه که مختص برنامه نویسان عزیز هستش... و دامنه ی اون برای 5 سال رزرو شده . اما به دلیل این که دانش PHP من ضعیفه و پول کافی ندارم روی زمین مونده ... اون 2 تا ایده ی دیگه هم هنوز در مرحله ی ایده قرار دارند ... با این حال میخوام با دوستان مطرح کنم که هر کس تمایل داشت با هم کار کنیم ... البته پروژه ی اول اونقدر بزرگه که همه ی افراد می تونن توش سهیم بشن
> فعلا هیچ مشخصه ای نمی تونم بدم تا روزی که نشست برگزار شد...
> فکر میکنم اگه یه نیم ساعت وقت به من بدید برای معرفی همشون کافی باشه...
> 
> فعلاً همین!


ایول داداش منتظر سورپرایزت هستیم :تشویق: 





> به یه نکته توجه کرده بودید ؟؟
> من از همه کوچیکترم...


اشکال نداره آقا محمد بزرگی که به سن و سال نیست :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## soroush_vs

من شما اصفهانیا رو میشناسم . میخواید بیایم اصفهان پول برنامه نویسیا رو به عناوین مختلف( رزرو هتل بلیط و خرجای متفرقه) در اصفهان جیبمون رو خالی کنید. این ترفندای جذب توریست دیگه قدیمی شده. :لبخند گشاده!: 
کسایی که تصمیم دارن برنامه نویسی پی اج پی رو شروع به یادگیری کنن هم میتونن بیان؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mohsen6500

> من شما اصفهانیا رو میشناسم . میخواید بیایم اصفهان پول برنامه نویسیا رو به عناوین مختلف( رزرو هتل بلیط و خرجای متفرقه) در اصفهان جیبمون رو خالی کنید. این ترفندای جذب توریست دیگه قدیمی شده.
> کسایی که تصمیم دارن برنامه نویسی پی اج پی رو شروع به یادگیری کنن هم میتونن بیان؟


جاواسه همه هست 
مطمئن باش بیای پشیمون نمیشی
ببین!!!
پاشو بیا! :بامزه: 

من که والا ایده یا پیشنهادی ندارم
بیشتر نظرم روی استفاده کردن از تجربیات دیگرانه

----------


## MMSHFE

بیا آقا سروش، ما هم شما شیرازیها رو میشناسیم  :چشمک:  (همسر و دخترم شیرازی هستن).

----------


## soroush_vs

معلومه جماعت برگزار کننده یا دعوت کننده مجرد هستن. ما که جرات نداریم روز زن جایی بریم. به نظر من روزش رو عوض کنید از ما گفتن بود. :لبخند گشاده!: 



> بیا آقا سروش، ما هم شما شیرازیها رو میشناسیم  (همسر و دخترم شیرازی هستن).


شما لطف دارید اگه قابل باشیم  برنامه ریزی میکنیم  و تصمیم میگیریم.

----------


## SilverLearn

بچه ها راست میگن خوب

کاشکی میشد چهارشنبه نباشه :(

----------


## saman-arsenal

> بچه ها راست میگن خوب
> 
> کاشکی میشد چهارشنبه نباشه :(


دوست عزیز شما که دیگه اهل اصفهانی که؟؟؟ شما چرا ؟؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 

درسته اگه پنجشنبه بود خوب میشد اما توو این ماه فقط همین روز خالیه . . .

به هر حال ما از شما اصفهانی ها بیشتر انتظار داریم . . .  :لبخند گشاده!: 

باور کنید همه اونایی که دارن میان هم همین مشکلات و دارن پس شما هم افتخار بدین و تشریف بیارین . . . ما به دانش تک تک دوستان احتیاج داریم :قلب:

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، اون زمانی که من و بقیه دوستان با پیام خصوصی و گذاشتن لینک تاپیک نشست توی امضا و پیامک و... همه جا میگفتیم دست بجنبونید تا به حدنصاب برسه، خیلی از کسانی که الآن میگن توی این تاریخ نمیتونن بیان، این تاپیک رو میدیدن و ساده از کنارش میگذشتن. حالا تاریخ شده بهانه برای نیومدن. مطمئن باشین اگه 12 اردیبهشت قطعی میشد، همین قدر مخالف برای اون تاریخ داشتیم. بهرحال، تنها تاریخ خالی در این ماه، 11 اردیبهشته و الآن هم سالن رزرو شده و دیگه نمیشه تغییرش داد. باور کنید سخت ترین قسمت انجام کارهای بزرگ، گرفتن تصمیمشه.

----------


## poriab

نرفتن یک روز دانشگاه هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نمی کنه ، حتی 3تا درس 3 واحدی داشته باشی ( مطمئن باشید  :چشمک:  ) 

اما اومدن یک روزه به همچین نشست هایی راه حل هایی برای بسیاری از مشکلات کاری و برنامه نویسی و ... هست

" تا چیزی از دست ندهی چیزی دیگری بدست نخواهی آورد این یک هنجار همیشگی است "

----------


## SilverLearn

> دوست عزیز شما که دیگه اهل اصفهانی که؟؟؟ شما چرا ؟؟؟
> 
> درسته اگه پنجشنبه بود خوب میشد اما توو این ماه فقط همین روز خالیه . . .
> 
> به هر حال ما از شما اصفهانی ها بیشتر انتظار داریم . . . 
> 
> باور کنید همه اونایی که دارن میان هم همین مشکلات و دارن پس شما هم افتخار بدین و تشریف بیارین . . . ما به دانش تک تک دوستان احتیاج داریم




من که باور کن خیلی دوست دارم بیام .... دارم کارامو درست میکنم تا قطعی بشه و.....

----------


## SilverLearn

> به هر حال ما از شما اصفهانی ها بیشتر انتظار داریم . . .


من تو اصفهان زندگی می کنما !!! وگرنه اصلیتم شیرازیه

----------


## Jarvis

ایشالا که کارات درست میشه و میای...
یکم باید سعی بکنی و تلاش .. البته اگه میخوای موفق بشی ...

در هر صورت همه ی ما منتظر شما و بقیه ی دوستان هستیم ...

یا علی

----------


## ***BiDaK***

چقد ساکت شده اینجا :متفکر:

----------


## Amir_f

ساکت نیست ، دوستان دارند آماده میشند واسه نشست  :چشمک:

----------


## mohsen_31369

با سلام 
اول بگم اونایی که می گن تو دانشگاه کلاس داریم و استاد گفته می اندازه و هزار تا از این حرف ها و حدیثا بگم که اکثر بچه ها اینجا دانشجو ان. همه می دونیم تو دانشگاهها چه خبره پس الکی بهونه نیارین. بگین نمیام خلاص

طرف مدرسش رو ول کرده پاشده داره میاد اصفهان، بعد دانشجوی ما میگه کلاس دارم. !!! آخرالزمان شده

دوم اینکه بنده حدود نیم ساعت جهت ارائه ی noSql و پایگاه داده mongoDB که یک پایگاه داده ی document based هست زمان می خوام.

با تشکر

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

درود بر شما 

بابا چرا اینقدر بهانه  :متفکر: 
من به خدا چهارشنبه صبح ساعت 6 صبح باید برم شهرضا ( 60 کیلومتری اصفهان) امتحان دارم ولی هر جور شده خودمو میرسونم به کنفرانس

----------


## Jarvis

منم چهارشنبه تنظیم خانواده  :لبخند گشاده!:  و وصیت نامه امام دارم ... ولی میام  :لبخند گشاده!: 

آفرین به دوستانی که همکاری میکنن  :تشویق:

----------


## MMSHFE

پس تا اینجا برنامه اینطوریه:
1- نیم ساعت برای معارفه و شناخت نسبی شرکت کنندگان با هم
2- 15 دقیقه صحبتهای اولیه خودم
3- نیم ساعت صحبتهای *saman-arsenal*
4- یک ساعت صحبت درباره مشکلات دوستان در زمینه برنامه نویسی و کار در این حرفه
5- نیم ساعت صحبتهای *mohsen_31369*
6- یک ساعت صحبت خودم درباره نحوه آموزش و پرورش برنامه نویسی خلاق
...
-----
آقا مهرداد کجایین؟ برنامه زمانی خودتون رو بگین تا توی جدول زمانبندی بگذاریم یه موقع بهتون CPU نرسه بعداً شاکی بشین ها!

----------


## Jarvis

> پس تا اینجا برنامه اینطوریه:
> 1- نیم ساعت برای معارفه و شناخت نسبی شرکت کنندگان با هم
> 2- 15 دقیقه صحبتهای اولیه خودم
> 3- نیم ساعت صحبتهای *saman-arsenal*
> 4- یک ساعت صحبت درباره مشکلات دوستان در زمینه برنامه نویسی و کار در این حرفه
> 5- نیم ساعت صحبتهای *mohsen_31369*
> 6- یک ساعت صحبت خودم درباره نحوه آموزش و پرورش برنامه نویسی خلاق
> ...
> -----
> آقا مهرداد کجایین؟ برنامه زمانی خودتون رو بگین تا توی جدول زمانبندی بگذاریم یه موقع بهتون CPU نرسه بعداً شاکی بشین ها!


پس من چی ؟؟ به من وقت نمی دید ؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## MMSHFE

برنامه زمانی موردنیاز و همچنین عنوان مطالب خودتون رو اعلام کنید لطفاً. وقت برای همه هست. اینکه میگم زمان رو اعلام کنید برای اینه که هرج و مرج پیش نیاد و نظم جلسه بهم نخوره و زمان رو هم طوری تنظیم کنم که مباحث تکراری و احیاناً خسته کننده نشه. میخوایم توی جلسه تا آخرین لحظه کسی پلک نزنه.

----------


## engmmrj

لطفا از این نشست فیلم برداری کنید، کسانی که نمی توانند بیایند هم استفاده کنند.

----------


## Jarvis

> برنامه زمانی موردنیاز و همچنین عنوان مطالب خودتون رو اعلام کنید لطفاً.  وقت برای همه هست. اینکه میگم زمان رو اعلام کنید برای اینه که هرج و مرج  پیش نیاد و نظم جلسه بهم نخوره و زمان رو هم طوری تنظیم کنم که مباحث  تکراری و احیاناً خسته کننده نشه. میخوایم توی جلسه تا آخرین لحظه کسی پلک  نزنه.


اعلام کردم...
اینم لینک پست :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1750362

و توی پست گفتم که :



> فکر میکنم اگه یه نیم ساعت وقت به من بدید برای معرفی همشون کافی باشه...

----------


## MMSHFE

پس تا اینجا برنامه اینه:
پس تا اینجا برنامه اینطوریه:
1- نیم ساعت برای معارفه و شناخت نسبی شرکت کنندگان با هم
2- 15 دقیقه صحبتهای اولیه خودم
3- نیم ساعت صحبتهای *saman-arsenal*
4- یک ساعت صحبت درباره مشکلات دوستان در زمینه برنامه نویسی و کار در این حرفه
5- نیم ساعت صحبتهای *mohsen_31369*
6- یک ساعت صحبت خودم درباره نحوه آموزش و پرورش برنامه نویسی خلاق
7- نیم ساعت صحبتها و سورپرایز *Mohammad Salehi*
*-----
اگه میخواین ترتیب یا زمانبندی تغییر کنه، اطلاع بدین.
*

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اقایون وقت اون رسیده هم اطاقیا و مشخص کنیم :دی
نخند آقا !

والا ما انقدر مشکل داریم که اصلا حواسم به تاریخ نیست 
یهو خودم و تو اصفهان میبینم میگم اینجا کجاست ؟؟؟

آقا یک هتلی چیزی هماهنگ کنید ما اومدیم گیج نزنیم
یکی بود میگفت هتل هست اطلاق 4 نفره کی بود؟بگیریییییییینشش :دی

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

آقا چرا باید حتما هتل باشه ؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یه مهمانپدیزی چیزی فک کنم کارو راه بندازه 
اگه چیزی گفتی ، خودتی  :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من بچه شمالم نازو نوز ندارم هرجا باشه که دوستان دور هم باشن ما هم زمین گیر میشیم چه یک کارتون باشه چه یک هتل
خودم بخوام بریم جایی میتونم برم زائر سرای بانک ملی اونم بدون هزینه اما دور هم نشینی و به هبچ وجه از دست نمیدم  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان توی لینکهایی که برای رزرو هتل گذاشتم، هتل ماهان رو میتونید پیدا کنید. اتاق هم توی اون تاریخ داره. اگه با هم به توافق رسیدین، یک چهارتخته رزرو و هزینه رو تقسیم کنید.

----------


## saman-arsenal

دوستان مهمانپذیر هست 3 تخته شبی 40 تومن یعنی نفری کمتر از 15 تومن ما دو نفرهستیم به یه نفر احتیاج داریم :تشویق:   :لبخند گشاده!: 
بقیه هم میتونن 3 نفر 3نفر جمع شن اتاق بگیرن :لبخند گشاده!: 
همه چی به همین سادگیه چرا اینقدر سخت میکنید زندگی رو واس خودتون آخه گناه دارین به خدا :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اقای شهرکی من همیشه ممکنه حرف بزنم ! عذر من موجه هست 

اما موضوع اصلیم تشکیل یک تیم واحد + شرکت یا صنف + کلاس های آموزشی استاندارد + تولید فریمورک فارسی + و مهمتر اینترنت ملی و تاثیر اون تو برنامه نویسی

----------


## mkvisual

سلام ...
آقا معلوم شد چه ساعتیه ؟!

----------


## Jarvis

> سلام ...
> آقا معلوم شد چه ساعتیه ؟!


از 8 صبح شروع میشه

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

از ساعت 10 صبحه

----------


## ***BiDaK***

ساعت 8 صبح

----------


## Jarvis

عاقا بالاخره ساعت چنده ؟؟ ما اشتباه می کنیم یا شما درست میگید ؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بعد از نماز ساعت 5  :بامزه:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> بعد از نماز ساعت 5


 این ساعت خوبه فک کنم من همون ساعتا برسم ایشالله  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، از ساعت 8 صبح سالن اجتماعات دست ماست. اما دوستان به نحوی برنامه ریزی کنید که حداکثر تا ساعت 10 برسین چون از 10 به بعد دیگه شروع میکنیم.

----------


## mkvisual

خوب، فکر میکنم خیلی از دوستان اینجا دانشجو باشن(مثل خوده من)، حداقلش اینه که اگه یه روز غیر تعطیل برگزار میشه، بعد از ظهر باشه ...
ما که نمیتونیم بیایم، ولی گزارشی فیلمی چیزی ازش بگیرین لطفا ...
ممنون

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

آقا جدای از بحث مکان و... نهار چیه ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آقا جدای از بحث مکان و... نهار چیه ؟


نهار دعوت شماییم :کف کرده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

مگه تو اصفهان کسی نهار هم میخوره؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  نگران نباشین ناهار دعوت من هستین توی یک رستوران خوب در خیابان جی (حالا یا میریم همونجا میخوریم و برمیگردیم یا میاریم توی سالن غذاخوری ساختمان شهرک - البته این دومی رو باید هماهنگ کنم ببینم چطور میشه).

----------


## engmmrj

> نگران نباشین ناهار دعوت من هستین توی یک رستوران خوب در خیابان جی


ناهار چی میدین؟

----------


## Jarvis

> ناهار چی میدین؟


مگه شما هم میای ؟؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> مگه تو اصفهان کسی نهار هم میخوره؟  نگران نباشین ناهار دعوت من هستین توی یک رستوران خوب در خیابان جی (حالا یا میریم همونجا میخوریم و برمیگردیم یا میاریم توی سالن غذاخوری ساختمان شهرک - البته این دومی رو باید هماهنگ کنم ببینم چطور میشه).


نهار هم میدین؟ :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!: بریم رستوران :کف کرده!: من تا بحال رستوران ندیدم :کف کرده!:

----------


## poriab

چند نفر از بچه ها تو اصفهان می خوان بمونن ؟! 

اگه موندنی هستیم فکری بکنیم !

----------


## MMSHFE

دندون اسب پیشکشی رو که نمیشمرن! نگران نباشین نهارش خوبه. یکی از بهترین رستورانهای اصفهانه.

----------


## poriab

نشست تا چه ساعتی ادامه داره ؟ آخرش  :گیج:

----------


## MMSHFE

تا ساعت 19

----------


## darklady

الان این نشست اجرا شده و تموم شده؟

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> الان این نشست اجرا شده و تموم شده؟


  درود بر شما 

این نشست در 4 شنبه 11 اردیبهشت ( چهارشنبه همین هفته ) قراراه برگزار بشه
و هنوز هم میشه ثبت نام کرد

----------


## Punisher_php

سلام بر دوستان
آبا افرد مبتدی هم می تونند شرکت کنه؟
چه مباحثی برای افراد مبتدی ارائه می شه؟

----------


## saman-arsenal

> سلام بر دوستان
> آبا افرد مبتدی هم می تونند شرکت کنه؟
> چه مباحثی برای افراد مبتدی ارائه می شه؟


بله دوست عزیز من خودمم مبتدی هستم که دارم میرم :لبخند گشاده!: 


 این نشست هم برای افراد حرفه ای میتونه مفید باشه هم برای امثال من که مبتدی هستن

----------


## MMSHFE

بطور کلی این جلسه برای هر کسی که میخواد به برنامه نویسی بعنوان شغل و حرفه و تخصص خودش در آینده نگاه کنه، سودمنده. یکسری راهنمایی داریم برای اونهایی که تازه میخوان شروع کنن، یکسری هم نکته هست برای کسانی که سابقه کاری بیشتری دارن که با دقت به اونها، موقعیتهای احتمالی که راه رو اشتباه رفتن و نتونستن به جایگاهی که دوست داشتن توی این حرفه داشته باشن برسن رو متوجه میشن.

----------


## Amir_f

اولین بلیط سفر به اصفهان رو من خریدم ، سه شنبه 14:30 به سمت اصفهان  :قلب: 
16 ساعت بیشتر راه نیست  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اولین بلیط سفر به اصفهان رو من خریدم ، سه شنبه 14:30 به سمت اصفهان 
> 16 ساعت بیشتر راه نیست


چش رو هم بزاری رسیدی :قهقهه:

----------


## poriab

> اولین بلیط سفر به اصفهان رو من خریدم ، سه شنبه 14:30 به سمت اصفهان 
> 16 ساعت بیشتر راه نیست


من هم چهارشنبه ساعت 1 یا 2 رو می خوام رزرو کنم ، 7-8 صبح اصفهان ام

تا سه شنبه نخواب ، 16 ساعت رو خواب باشی تو اتوبوس !  :بامزه:

----------


## Jarvis

من که صبح زود باید پاشم برم ترمینال ... سوار مینی بوس بشم بیام اصفهان... 45 دقیقه هم تو راهم :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوربین یادتون نره .. میخوایم زیاد عکس یادگاری بندازیما ...

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

آقا نامردیه من 10 دقیقه فاصله دارم ولی باید صبح 100 کیلومتر برم 100 کیلومتر برگردم ؛ چه وعضیه آخه   فقط بدون من شروع نکنیدا :دی

----------


## poriab

> من که صبح زود باید پاشم برم ترمینال ... سوار مینی بوس بشم بیام اصفهان... 45 دقیقه هم تو راهم
> دوربین یادتون نره .. میخوایم زیاد عکس یادگاری بندازیما ...


فخر می فروشی ؟!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

هرکی یک دوربین بیاره ؟! ، من بخش عکاسی رو تقبل می کنم !

----------


## poriab

> آقا نامردیه من 10 دقیقه فاصله دارم ولی باید صبح 100 کیلومتر برم 100 کیلومتر برگردم ؛ چه وعضیه آخه   فقط بدون من شروع نکنیدا :دی


بدون شما شروع نمی کنیم  :چشمک:

----------


## sattaryekta

سلام
خیلی عالیه
حتما شرکت میکنم و از همه میخوام شرکت کنند

----------


## mohsen6500

> سلام
> خیلی عالیه
> حتما شرکت میکنم و از همه میخوام شرکت کنند


 داداش پس دیگه کی میخوای بیای؟
پول رو واریز کن دیگه بدو منتظرتیم!

این جور مواقع آدم یاد اردوهای مدرسه می افته 
دانش آموزا هی سوال میکنن آقا ما چی بیاریم با خودمون؟!!!

من که عصری میرم بلطی بگیرم واسه فردا شب 
انشاءالله فردا شب ساعت 9 حرکت می کنم و چهارشنبه حدود ساعت 5 صبح(کله سحر)مرسم اصفهان!!!

شب هم نمیتونم بمونم همون موقع که رسیدم اصفهان واسه عصری بلیط میگیرم!

----------


## engmmrj

*یاد آوری  * * یاد آوری*
فیلم برداری از نشست یادتون نره بچه ها

----------


## mohsen_31369

آقا ما هم کله ی سحر می رسیم اصفهان.
کله پزی خوب کسی سراغ داره بریم ؟

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان پیشاپیش بهتون خوشامد میگم...
به شهر اصفهان این نیمه ی خوب جهان خوش آمدید...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## joker

پس چرا هي از آمار كم ميشه :)




> 6037-9911-0142-3394 ملی
> 6104-3370-0840-9045 ملت
> 6273-8110-1104-2477 انصار
> 6273-5320-3027-4121 تجارت


خدائيش حسش نيس آدم بره تا دم عابر بانك :) شماره حسابهاتم مينوشتي  ( بانك ملت اللخصوص )
تخفيف نيم بها براي اطفال ندارين ؟ بابا نداريم 25هزاررررررررررتومن :)

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> آقا ما هم کله ی سحر می رسیم اصفهان.
> کله پزی خوب کسی سراغ داره بریم ؟


یه کله پاچه ای خوب ، دروازشیراز هست  :لبخند گشاده!:  ، جاهای دیگه هم هست ولی گم میشی

فقط بگم اومدید اصفهان آدرس از کسی نپرسیدا ، در بیشتر مواقع میگیم " مستقیم برو میرسی "  :بامزه:

----------


## saman-arsenal

> یه کله پاچه ای خوب ، دروازشیراز هست  ، جاهای دیگه هم هست ولی گم میشی
> 
> فقط بگم اومدید اصفهان آدرس از کسی نپرسیدا ، در بیشتر مواقع میگیم " مستقیم برو میرسی "


بابا ایول به مرام و مهمون نوازیتون خوبه ما نقشه داریم با خودمون میاریم وگرنه فکر کنم باید اسکول میشدیم :لبخند گشاده!: 
من و h-rafiee هم واسه فردا ساعت 6 غروب بلیت گرفتیم 6 ، 7 صبح میرسیم نیمه جهانتون اگه خدا بخواد . . . 12 ساعت توو راهیمااااااا :اشتباه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Jarvis

دوستانی که نقشه ندارند می تونن از نرم افزار Google Map روی گوشی موبایلشون استفاده کنند ... خیلی کارآمدتر هستش...

----------


## rezaonline.net

چند تا از دوستان اصفهانی شماره تلفن هاشون رو لطف کنن .
اگرم زحمت نیست ، زحمت راهنمایی از ترمینال رو برای مهمونا بکشن .
ما اونجا غریبیم :)

----------


## saman-arsenal

> چند تا از دوستان اصفهانی شماره تلفن هاشون رو لطف کنن .
> اگرم زحمت نیست ، زحمت راهنمایی از ترمینال رو برای مهمونا بکشن .
> ما اونجا غریبیم :)


آره اگه مشکلی نداره شماره تلفناتونو با نام کاربریتون پبام خصوصی بدین شاید مجبور شدیم همش مستقیم بریم :بامزه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من از بابل میام
5 غروب حرکت 6 صبح میرسم !
گوشیمم معمویه نقشه نداره :دی
4 ساعت وقت دارم که راه و ادرس و پیدا کنم :دی

----------


## poriab

> دوستانی که نقشه ندارند می تونن از نرم افزار Google Map روی گوشی موبایلشون استفاده کنند ... خیلی کارآمدتر هستش...


تو گوشی 6060 نوکیا هم نصب می شه ؟!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## poriab

من برای ساعت 00:15 اتوبوس رو رزرو کردم ، تقریبا 7 صبح می رسم

از ترمینال چطوری بیام برای نشست ، راهنمایی کنید گم نشیم !!

----------


## SlowCode

منم 2:30 ظهر حرکت میکنم ساعت 6 میرسم(16 ساعت :افسرده: )



> از ترمینال چطوری بیام برای نشست ، راهنمایی کنید گم نشیم !!


اون نزدیکی ها باید آژانسی چیزی باشه.
فقط من قیمت اونجا رو نمیدونم(ما اینجا بیشتر از 2 تومن نمیدیم) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## poriab

> منم 2:30 ظهر حرکت میکنم ساعت 6 میرسم(16 ساعت)
> 
> اون نزدیکی ها باید آژانسی چیزی باشه.
> فقط من قیمت اونجا رو نمیدونم(ما اینجا بیشتر از 2 تومن نمیدیم)


قیمت رو 3 برابر کن !  :چشمک:

----------


## Jarvis

> تو گوشی 6060 نوکیا هم نصب می شه ؟!


نمی دونم والا ... اگه نسخه ی جاوا رو گیر بیاری شاید نصب بشه ... بگرد نسخه ی جاوا فکر کنم داشته باشه...

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

دوستان اگه از مقصدشون ترمینال کاوه هست : اینجا
و دوستانی که از ترمینال صفه : اینجا 

و دوستانی فکر نمیکنم اصلا از ترمینال زاینده رود میان : اینجا

----------


## poriab

> دوستان اگه از مقصدشون ترمینال کاوه هست : اینجا
> و دوستانی که از ترمینال صفه : اینجا 
> 
> و دوستانی فکر نمیکنم اصلا از ترمینال زاینده رود میان : اینجا


ممنون  :قلب: 

ترمینال صفه پیاده شیم پس نزدیک تر هست

----------


## mohsen6500

> دوستان اگه از مقصدشون ترمینال کاوه هست : اینجا
> و دوستانی که از ترمینال صفه : اینجا 
> 
> و دوستانی فکر نمیکنم اصلا از ترمینال زاینده رود میان : اینجا


ممنون اتفاقا میخواستم همینو بگم من کله سحر میرسم کاوه راهنمایی میخواستم!
دوستانی که اول صبحی میرسن کاوه این شماره منه خوشحال میشم باهم بریم تا نشست
09169292949
شماره صندلی 16 ساعت حرکت 9:30 شب سه شنبه 10/2/1392
می بینمتون
یاعلی

----------


## rezaonline.net

بنده از سنندج میام
6.5 ترمینال کاوه هستم .

پیشنهادم اینه یکی از دوستان اصفهانی اگر زحمت نیست تشریف بیارن ترمینال ، من و آقا محسن و چند تایی دیگه فکر کنم کاوه پیاده بشیم ، حداقل راهنمایی کنن .
با گوگل مپ توی شهر غریب فکر نکنم بشه به این سادگی ها آدرس رو پیدا کرد .

----------


## MMSHFE

براتون دو مسیر رو توی نقشه مشخص کردم:
Path.jpg
بالای نقشه جایی که مسیرهای آبی و قرمز شروع میشن، امتداد بلوار کاوه هست که باید به سمت پایین (جنوب) حرکت کنید.
*مسیر قرمز:*
بلوار کاوه (مستقیم) - تقاطع خیابان عبدالرزاق (گردش به چپ) - میدان زیرزمینی (مستقیم) - خیابان ولی عصر (عج) (مستقیم) - خیابان جی (مستقیم) - تقاطع بزرگمهر : میدان احمد آباد (مستقیم) - تقاطع لاهور (گردش به راست) - خیابان لاهور - خیابان حمزه اصفهانی (مستقیم) - تقاطع 22 بهمن (گردش به چپ) - توقف روبروی اداره ثبت احوال اصفهان
*مسیر آبی:* بلوار کاوه (مستقیم) - بلوار چهارباغ (مستقیم) - تقاطع خیابان آمادگاه (گردش به چپ) - تقاطع خیابان استانداری (گردش به چپ) - خیابان فرشادی (گردش به راست) - خیابان نشاط (گردش به راست) - تقاطع شریف واقفی (گردش به چپ) - خیابان شریف واقفی (مستقیم) - چهارراه نورباران (مستقیم) - خیابان 22 بهمن (مستقیم) - توقف روبروی اداره ثبت احوال اصفهان

نکته:
مسیر آبی سرراست تره ولی احتمالاً به ترافیک میخورین چون بلوار چهارباغ بازار طلا و لباس و کیف و کفش و... خلاصه هر چیزی که قابل خرید و فروش باشه است و ازطرفی هم ادامه مسیرش صاف میخوره به سی و سه پل و بنابراین هیچوقت خلوت پیداش نمیکنید. مگه اینکه تعطیل رسمی چند روزه باشه که مغازه دارها سر کار نرن و بجاش به جاهای دیدنی هجوم بیارن که متأسفانه چهارشنبه چنین روزی نیست!

----------


## Jarvis

> پیشنهادم اینه یکی از دوستان اصفهانی اگر زحمت نیست تشریف بیارن ترمینال ،  من و آقا محسن و چند تایی دیگه فکر کنم کاوه پیاده بشیم ، حداقل راهنمایی  کنن .
> با گوگل مپ توی شهر غریب فکر نکنم بشه به این سادگی ها آدرس رو پیدا کرد .


*من نمی تونم بیام ... یه سری مشکل دارم ... فقط اینو بگم :
دوستانی که از جنوب میان باید ترمینال صفه پیاده بشید و سوار اتوبوس های شرکت واحد بشید .. بپرسید بهتون میگن که اتوبوس ها کجا هستند.. قبل از این که سوار شید به خود راننده بگید که میخواید کجا برید و باید چکار کنید ... راننده ها بهتر راهنمایی میکنن
---
دوستانی هم که از مشهد و شمال و شمال غربی و غرب کشور تشریف میارن ترمینال کاوه پیاده میشن و همونجا که بپرسید اتوبوس های شرکت واحد کجا سوار میکنن بهتون میگن .. فقط همگی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم سوار تاکسی نشید ... خیلی ازتون میگیرن .. حتما سوار اتوبوس بشید.. کارت لازم داره .. ولی شما بجاش پول پرداخت کنید ..فکر کنم 200 تومن هستش ...
شما هم به راننده که بگید کجا می خواید برید راهنماییتون میکنه...
-- من خودم ترمینال زاینده رود پیاده میشم و یکم طول میکشه تا برسم .. راهم دور تره ..

ایشالا فردا صبح همدیگه رو می بینیم ...*
*موفق باشید - یا علی*

----------


## colors

سلام

دوستان با اینکه بسیار بسیار مشتاق حضور در این نشست بودم, اما متاسفانه شرایط مهیا نشد.
امیدوارم دوره بعد بتونم اول نفر ثبت نامی باشم. انشالا که نشست پر خیر و برکتی برای همتون باشه.
همچنین بهتره قدر آدمهای مث جناب شهرکی رو دانست که صمیمانه و با تلاش این نشست رو به مرحله اجرا کشیدن. تو این وضعیت زندگی کمتر کسی به فکر برادر خودشم هست!

مجددا عذرخواهی میکنم و آرزوی برگزاری نشستی سالم و آینده دار رو میکنم.

----------


## mohsen6500

من میتونم صفه پیاده شم اما تنهایی حال نمیده 
میام کاوه که با بقیه دوستان آقا رضا و آقا امیر دیگر دوستانی که احیانا میان کاوه باهم بریم نشست
دوستان هم خیلی موضوع رو گنده نکنید اصفهان از جمله شهرهایی هستش که نقشه و آدرس و راهنمایی توش زیاد دیده میشه
بعدشم آدم باسواد که دیگه گم نمیشه شمما دوستان که دیگه ماشاءالله دانشجو هستین زشته بگین گم میشیم
خلاصه اینکه دوستان سخت نگیرین به جاش وسایلی رو که میخواین بیارین (مثل دوربین یا احیانا لپ تاپ و...) آماده کنید
کمتراز 20 ساعت مانده به نشست!
من که وسایلم رو جمع کردم دوربین که ندارم اما احتمالا زیاد لپ تاپم رو میارم البته ظاهرا لازم نیست! :بامزه: 
شایدم نیاوردم! :گیج:  گیج شدیم والا!

----------


## Jarvis

> من که وسایلم رو جمع کردم دوربین که ندارم اما احتمالا زیاد لپ تاپم رو میارم البته ظاهرا لازم نیست!
> شایدم نیاوردم! گیج شدیم والا!


هر کس لپ تاپ داره بیاره ... اینجا با هم تبادل اطلاعات می کنیم ...  بد که نیست .. اونقدرا هم سنگین و دست و پا گیر نیست ...  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

یک نفر دیگه هم انصراف داد  :متفکر:

----------


## mohsen6500

ای بابا شما دیگه چرا؟
آقای mohsen_31369 واسه چی انصراف دادی 
ناراحتمون کردین دم رفتنی!
اراده مون قوی شده ! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## momixz

سلام
افرادی که در برنامه نویسی مبتدی هستند و یا قصد یادگیری دارند هم می تونند شرکت کنند؟

----------


## mohsen6500

> سلام
> افرادی که در برنامه نویسی مبتدی هستند و یا قصد یادگیری دارند هم می تونند شرکت کنند؟


سلام اگر تاپیک های قبلی رو مرور کرده باشید خواهید دید که این سوال چندین بار تکرار شده
بله عزیز
بنده هم مبتدی هستم ودوست دارم شرکت کنم
شما هم تا دیر نشده اگر نزدیک هستین فکراتون رو بکنید
چون نشست به امید خدا فردا ساعت 10 صبح آغاز میشه
موفق باشید

----------


## poriab

> سلام
> افرادی که در برنامه نویسی مبتدی هستند و یا قصد یادگیری دارند هم می تونند شرکت کنند؟


حتما محمد جان

----------


## mohsen6500

آقا امیر(Amir_f) که ساعت 2 راه افتاده وداره میاد سمت اصفهان
آقا محسن موحد(BIDAK) هم ساعت 5 حرکت میکنه!

----------


## rezaonline.net

مهرداد خبر دارم راه افتاده .
6 میرسه ترمینال کاوه
من ساعت 8 امشب راهی هستم
منم 6 یا 6.5 کاوه هستم

----------


## Punisher_php

منم با دیدن اشتباق دوستان مشتاق به شرکت در این نشست شدم.(چی گفتم  :کف کرده!: )
انشالله  برای ما فوق آماتور ها هم برنامه خاصی داشته باشند.
موفق و پیروز باشید.
یا حق

----------


## mohsen6500

> منم با دیدن اشتباق دوستان مشتاق به شرکت در این نشست شدم.(چی گفتم )
> انشالله  برای ما فوق آماتور ها هم برنامه خاصی داشته باشند.
> موفق و پیروز باشید.
> یا حق


انشاءالله که شرکت کنی!
ما همچنان منتظر دوستان هستیم
هنوز تا نشست تقریبا 28 ساعت وقت داریم!

----------


## momixz

آقا من 18 سالمه کسی همسن من شرکت می کنه؟!
خوب هم سنم پایینه هم مبتدی...

----------


## mohsen6500

> آقا من 18 سالمه کسی همسن من شرکت می کنه؟!
> خوب هم سنم پایینه هم مبتدی...


آقا شما بیا 
اگر علاقمند باشی حتما از لحظه لحظش استفاده می کنی
ما همه آماتوریم داداش
به سن وسال نیست 
به تجربست!

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام امیدوارم نشت فردا خیلی عالی برگزار بشه .نتیجش و ره آوردش رو واسه ماهم بذارید لطفا .یادتون نره هااااااااااااااااااااا 
منتظریم...............................
موفق باشید

----------


## Jarvis

> آقا من 18 سالمه کسی همسن من شرکت می کنه؟!
> خوب هم سنم پایینه هم مبتدی...


 بنده هم 18 سالمه ... خوشحالمون می کنید اگه بیاید! :لبخند:

----------


## poriab

من هم 6 صبح می رسم ، ترمینال کاوه میام که همه با هم باشیم

به امید دیدار !

----------


## momixz

خب من هم ثبت نام کردم
با اینکه اصفهانم ولی فردا میام ترمینال کاوه تا با هم باشیم
فردا میبنمتون :لبخند:

----------


## pclordweb

کاش منم میتونستم بیام واقعا حیف شد. راستی دوستانی که سنشون کمه نباید خجالت بکشن، بنده با اینکه 17 سالمه ولی تقریبا در حد متوسط و حتی کمی بیشتر از متوسط با PHP آشنایی دارم تنها مشکل های بنده در دیتابیس هستن.
خوش بگذره به همتون

----------


## MRmoon

> کاش منم میتونستم بیام واقعا حیف شد. راستی دوستانی که سنشون کمه نباید خجالت بکشن، بنده با اینکه 17 سالمه ولی تقریبا در حد متوسط و حتی کمی بیشتر از متوسط با PHP آشنایی دارم تنها مشکل های بنده در دیتابیس هستن.
> خوش بگذره به همتون


[والا منم بیشتر از یه UPDATE,INSERT,DELETE,SELECT چیز بیشتری از دیتابیس حالیمون نیست  :قهقهه: ]

ایشالله باعث ارتقا دانشتون بشه و به همه خوش بگذره!

امیدوارم نشست خوبی باشه

----------


## mohsen6500

این آخرین تاپیک من قبل از نشست هستش
با عرض خوش آمد به دوست عزیز و تازه واردمون
انشاءالله تا یه نیم ساعت دیگه میرم ترمینال 
فردا صبح می بینمتون
موفق باشید دوستان
یاعلی

----------


## MMSHFE

سه نفر دیگه اضافه شدند.

----------


## poriab

من دارم میرم ترمینال ! 

آخرین پست من در این تاپیک 

قراره ما ترمینال کاوه

----------


## MMSHFE

منتظرتونم. ان شاء ا... که نشست خوبی باشه.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

نشست تمام شد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام نشست تموم شدمیدونیم .برای ما ره آورد و سوغاتی از نشست چی آوردید؟ چی دارید؟ :متفکر:  :ناراحت:

----------


## Jarvis

*نشست برگزار شد و به اتمام رسید... با همه ی حرف و حدیث ها ...
ولی این وسط جدای از همه ی این ها ، نباید فراموش کنیم که چه کسی این نشست رو پایه گذاری کرد و بدون هیچ چشم داشتی علمش رو به همه یاد میده ...
خضوع و خشوعش آدم رو به وجد میاره ... طرز فکرش خیلی روی آدم تاثیر میزاره ... بله از استاد ارجمندمون آقای شهرکی نباید غافل بشیم ...
جا داره ازشون تشکر صمیمانه بکنم که زحمت کشیدند و امکان این رو فراهم کردند تا این نشست برگزار بشه...

آقای شهرکی خدا قوت ... خسته نباشی
*

----------


## SONITAJ

روز استاد را به آقای شهرکی وتمام اساتید برنامه نویس تبریک می گویم. موقف باشید.

----------


## mojtaba5

گزارشی از جلسه نمیزارید؟
حرف و حدیث هاشم بگید.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

سلام دوستان 

گزارش نشست رو نوشتم فقط باید یکم سانسور بشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فردا توی سایت میاد با کلی عکس و فیلم و ...

----------


## engmmrj

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> گزارش نشست رو نوشتم فقط باید یکم سانسور بشه 
> فردا توی سایت میاد با کلی عکس و فیلم و ...


مرسی ، خیلی ممنون

----------


## poriab

از اصفهان برگشتم ! تازه رسیدم !

فردا عکس های نشست رو آپلود می کنم

----------


## reza-alborz

دوستان منتظر گزارشو فیلم و تصویر نشست هستیم
_________________________________________
استاد شهرکی (روزت مبارک)

----------


## MMSHFE

من فقط یک عکس از *لحظه ناهار خوردن دوستان* گرفتم و بیشتر فیلم میگرفتم. فیلمها رو هم بعد از کاهش حجم آپلود میکنم که ببینید.

----------


## hassancd

عسکتونو دیدم ایشالله که نشست خوبی داشتید از بشقابای خالیتون که معلومه خیلی خوب بوده 
لطفا نتیجه نشستتون رو بذارید ببینیم به کجاها رسیدید.
منتظرتونم تانرفتم پادگان

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام به همه دوستان
منم یه ساعتی هست رسیدم آبادان!
فعلا خوابم میاد در حد تیم ملی!
موفق باشید همگی!

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

بخش اول که معرفی بود من دیر رسیدم :دی

بحث های انجام شده : 
1- اشتباه سوال کردن در تالار
2- کم بودن سطح سوالات تالار
3- مربی سازی برای مدیریت کاربران تالار
4- فرهنگ سازی در برنامه نویسی
5- آموزش ارتباط با مشتری
6- مشکلات سایت برنامه نویس ( دسته بندی و چند مورد دیگه )
7-  و ...


صحبت های جناب : saman-arsenal
1- طراحی مسابقات برنامه نویسی ( شبیه: استارت آپ ویکند و ... )
2- کارگاه های آموزش تحت وب


صحبت های جناب : $ M 3 H R D A D $
1- ساخت بخش/سایت برای معرفی نرم افزار های و بازی های تولید شده در ایران
2- آموزش آنلاین
3- ساخت بخش/سایت برای جمع آوری کدها/روشهای عالی 
4- مدیریت زمان/قیمت برنامه نویسی
5- آموزش مشتری مداری
6- پیش سازی برای آینده ( متوجه نشدید به خودشون بگید توضیح بدن :دی )


صحبت های جناب : شهرکی
1- ساختن راهی برای برنامه نویسان نو پا
2- اندکی از خاطرات برنامه نویسی و...
3- آموزش مسیری برای پشتوانه سازی آینده
4- آموزش خلاقانه فکر کردن
 الف) مسئله مربع ها

جناب $ M 3 H R D A D $ دوباره :
اگر یک مبحث را یاد گرفتید برای اینکه بفهمید این مطلب را به خوبی یاد گرفته اید به مادربزرگتان یاد دهید - انیشتین ( فکر کنم : دی )

ادامه صحبت های جناب شهرکی :
  ب) مسئله پوست تخمه
  ج) مسئله الماس
خلاقیت یعنی: اگر به مسئله جدید بر خوردیم هنگ نکنیم و در کمترین زمان مسئله را حل کنیم
یاد گرفتن هیچ ارتباطی با خلاقیت ندارد
هوش = توانایی یادگیری
خلاقیت = تحلیل و کشف جواب ها
5- حل مشکلات خط فکری
6- خلاقانه یاد بدهیم
بزرگترین راه ها با اول قدم های شروع شدند
7- نیاز بشریت : احترام
8- مدیریت زمان

h-rafiee هی به میکروفون دست میزد :دی 

9- راه اندازی بخش/سایت تالار مشورت
10- آموزش تخصصی و آرمان گرا
11- شناخت مسائل و راه ها
12- تفکیک ابزار و هدف
دلالی هدفمند یک هنر است ( مسئله کنتاکی )
13- حد شناسی برای دریافت پروژه
14- آموزش تفکر 
  الف) SCAMPER
  ب) کلاه تفکر
  ج) و ...
15- راه اندازی آموزشگاه آنلاین

صحبت های جناب پارسا ( مدیر عامل شرکت سنتا )
1- توجیح مالی برای نشست های آینده
2- دعوت از اعضای برجسته در نشست های آینده

صحبت های جنباب : Mohammad-Salehi
1- راه اندازی وبسایت برای حمایتی ، مقالاتی ، تایید کننده برنامه نویسان
 که با نقد شدید h-rafiee رو به رو شد و $ M 3 H R D A D $ حمایت کرد 

باقی دوستان هم مثل بنده فقط نگاه کردیم :دی

خیلی از مسائل رو به نظر خودم خذف کردم ( جناب شهرکی اگه خواستن اضافه کنن )

----------


## MRmoon

عکسی چیزی ندارین؟
h-rafiee هی به میکروفون دست میزد :دی :قهقهه: 

صحبت های جناب پارسا ( مدیر عامل شرکت سنتا ) 

این شرکته چیه؟

----------


## colors

> بخش اول که معرفی بود من دیر رسیدم :دی
> 
> بحث های انجام شده : 
> 1- اشتباه سوال کردن در تالار
> 2- کم بودن سطح سوالات تالار
> 3- مربی سازی برای مدیریت کاربران تالار
> 4- فرهنگ سازی در برنامه نویسی
> 5- آموزش ارتباط با مشتری
> 6- مشکلات سایت برنامه نویس ( دسته بندی و چند مورد دیگه )
> ...


پس فعلا چیزی رو از دست ندادیم!

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> پس فعلا چیزی رو از دست ندادیم!


درسته شما چیزی رو از دست ندادید و چیزی هم به دست نیاوردید :دی

----------


## SONITAJ

ولی بنظر من یک چیزی را را از دست دادیم .اون آشنایی با برنامه نویس های حرفه ایی تر از ما ولذت شرکت واستفاده از چنین جلسه هایی است چون توی گفتگو ومباحثه رو در رو آدم چیزهایی رو یاد می گیره که توی خیلی از کتابها نوشته نمیشه ونکات ظریفی که در اثر تجارب مختلف افراد بدست می یاید وبه راحتی نمیشه نوشتشون .دوست عزیز چرا می گی چیزی را از دست ندادیم؟ :متعجب:

----------


## Amir_f

سلام دوستان ، منم رسیدم مشهد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## colors

> ولی بنظر من یک چیزی را را از دست دادیم .اون آشنایی با برنامه نویس های حرفه ایی تر از ما ولذت شرکت واستفاده از چنین جلسه هایی است چون توی گفتگو ومباحثه رو در رو آدم چیزهایی رو یاد می گیره که توی خیلی از کتابها نوشته نمیشه ونکات ظریفی که در اثر تجارب مختلف افراد بدست می یاید وبه راحتی نمیشه نوشتشون .دوست عزیز چرا می گی چیزی را از دست ندادیم؟


بله, از نظر آشنایی با دوستان دیگه, مطمئنا ضرر کردیم. البته به این خاطر که امکانش هست به زودی نشست دیگه برگزار بشه و دوستان رو دید, در واقع تو جلسه اولش چیزی رو از دست ندادیم

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

طبق صحبت های انجام شده ، احتماً میریم شمال :دی

----------


## engmmrj

> طبق صحبت های انجام شده ، احتماً میریم شمال :دی


 بازم اومدید نسازید ها ، دفعه بعدی باید بیاد تهران

----------


## armsoftpc

با سلام



> من فقط یک عکس از *لحظه ناهار خوردن دوستان* گرفتم و بیشتر فیلم میگرفتم. فیلمها رو هم بعد از کاهش حجم آپلود میکنم که ببینید.


هنوز با adsl 128 نتونستم عکس رو دانلود کنم(7 دیقه) :کف کرده!: ، چرا؟ مشخصه این سایتی که توش آپلود کردید پوس می کنه تا بزاره یه فایل رو دانلود کنیم. :لبخند گشاده!: 
لطفا دوستان اگه می خوان چیزی رو آپلود کنن توی فضای 10 گیگی *پرشین گیگ* این کار رو انجام بدند که سرعتش هم خیلی بالا هست.
با تشکر.

----------


## pary_daryayi

> طبق صحبت های انجام شده ، احتماً میریم شمال :دی


مگه قرار هست باز هم این نشست ادامه داشته باشه ؟ زمانش کی هست ؟ با حضور آقای شهرکی ؟

----------


## engmmrj

> مگه قرار هست باز هم این نشست ادامه داشته باشه ؟ زمانش کی هست ؟ با حضور آقای شهرکی ؟


 آقای شهرکی نیاد که دیگه نشست معنا نداره !

----------


## Unique

متاسفانه من به یک دلیل خیلی خیلی مسخره نتونستم در نشست بعد از ظهر شرکت کنم و حیف شد چون میخواستم اگه وقت بود کمی در مورد کوچ به سیستم عامل لینوکس و فایده هایی که برای برنامه نویسان php داره صحبت کنم که متاسفانه به خاطر حواس پرتی خودم نشد ! مهمتر از همه اینکه اصلا نشد از دوستان خداحافظی کنم چون فکر میکردم زود مشکل حل میشه و بر میگردم و حالا خنده دار اینجاست که اگه برمیگشتم مشکل زودتر حل میشد ! به هر حال نشد بیشتر با دوستان خوب تالار باشم و حتما در نشست های دیگر در شهر های دیگه یا همین اصفهان فعال شرکت خواهم کرد ! از همینجا از دوستان بابت اینکه بدون خداحافظی نشست را ترک کردم عذرخواهی میکنم و به امید جبران در حل مشکلات دوستان تا اونجا که در توان و سواد دارم در این انجمن.

----------


## Jarvis

> مگه قرار هست باز هم این نشست ادامه داشته باشه ؟ زمانش کی هست ؟ با حضور آقای شهرکی ؟


 بله این نشست ها به صورت سلسله برگزار خواهد شد و در شهرهای مختلف...

----------


## soroush_vs

آفرین آفرین لذت بردم به وجود چنین جوونای فعال و با استعدادی در ایران افتخار میکنم :قلب: 
از برگزارکننده ها و شرکت کننده ها تشکر میکنم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

یه نکته ای رو یادآدری کنم که Startup Weekend مسابقه برنامه نویسی *نیست*

من از شرکت کنندگان اولین دوره آن بودم.استارتاپ ویکند رویدادی 54 ساعته هست که با مطرح کردن ایده ها و رای آوردن ، به آن ها ( چه از نظر علم تجارت و چه اجرا و ... ) کمک میشه تا مدل تجاری خودشون رو تشکیل بدن به در پایان برنامه کمینه محصول پذیرفتنی یا MVP رو تولید کنند و به سرمایه گزاران ارائه دهند.در پایان هم 3 هم از طرف برگزار کنندگان 3 ایده ای که کامل ترین مدل تجاری رو داشته باشند جوایزی اهدا میشه.یک بخش بسیار کوچکی از این رویداد مسابقه است و بسیاری از ایده هایی که تا الان از استارتاپ ویکند شروع به کار کرده اند همچنان در حال بزرگ شدن و کار هستند.

----------


## rezaonline.net

با تشکر ویژه از جناب شهرکی برای برگزاری این نشست و همچنین تشکر و قدردانی به سایر دوستانی که شرکت کردن . (h-rafiee نکن دیگه  :بامزه: )
مسائلی که جناب شهرکی مطرح کردن ، مسائل کاربردی و خوبی بود و خیلی تامل بر انگیز بود ، دوستانی هم که میگن با نیومدن چیزی از دست ندادن ، بگم ، حداقل یه دی وی دی پر از PDFهای اورجینال ، و نرم افزارهایی که لازمه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هست رو از دست دادن .
من فقط 3 ساعت دونه دونه فایلها رو باز کردم و بررسی کردم ، همشون فوق العاده هستن ، سعی میکنم ترتیب مناسبی برای خوندن کتابها پیشنهاد بدم .
بعضی هاشون در حد حرفه ای و تکمیلی هستن .
دوستان باید حداقل 50 درصد این کتابها رو مطالعه کنن و این اعتماد رو بهشون میدم فقط با خوند50 درصد این کتابها ، دانشی بیشتر از 90 درصد اعضای فروم پیدا خواهید کرد .

بازم تشکر از آقای شهرکی و آقا مهرداد گل .

----------


## colors

> با تشکر ویژه از جناب شهرکی برای برگزاری این نشست و همچنین تشکر و قدردانی به سایر دوستانی که شرکت کردن . (h-rafiee نکن دیگه )
> مسائلی که جناب شهرکی مطرح کردن ، مسائل کاربردی و خوبی بود و خیلی تامل بر انگیز بود ، دوستانی هم که میگن با نیومدن چیزی از دست ندادن ، بگم ، حداقل یه دی وی دی پر از PDFهای اورجینال ، و نرم افزارهایی که لازمه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هست رو از دست دادن .
> من فقط 3 ساعت دونه دونه فایلها رو باز کردم و بررسی کردم ، همشون فوق العاده هستن ، سعی میکنم ترتیب مناسبی برای خوندن کتابها پیشنهاد بدم .
> بعضی هاشون در حد حرفه ای و تکمیلی هستن .
> دوستان باید حداقل 50 درصد این کتابها رو مطالعه کنن و این اعتماد رو بهشون میدم فقط با خوند50 درصد این کتابها ، دانشی بیشتر از 90 درصد اعضای فروم پیدا خواهید کرد .
> 
> بازم تشکر از آقای شهرکی و آقا مهرداد گل .


خب رضا عزیز, *جناب شهرکی قول دادن* اینجا آپ کنن که دوستان دیگه هم استفاده کنن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستی به امید خدا تو نشست بعد, از همین الان من 2 ساعت وقت رزرو میخوام, لطفا اقدامات لازم رو مبذول فرمایید

----------


## engmmrj

> با تشکر ویژه از جناب شهرکی برای برگزاری این نشست و همچنین تشکر و قدردانی به سایر دوستانی که شرکت کردن . (h-rafiee نکن دیگه )
> مسائلی که جناب شهرکی مطرح کردن ، مسائل کاربردی و خوبی بود و خیلی تامل بر انگیز بود ، دوستانی هم که میگن با نیومدن چیزی از دست ندادن ، بگم ، حداقل یه دی وی دی پر از PDFهای اورجینال ، و نرم افزارهایی که لازمه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هست رو از دست دادن .
> من فقط 3 ساعت دونه دونه فایلها رو باز کردم و بررسی کردم ، همشون فوق العاده هستن ، سعی میکنم ترتیب مناسبی برای خوندن کتابها پیشنهاد بدم .
> بعضی هاشون در حد حرفه ای و تکمیلی هستن .
> دوستان باید حداقل 50 درصد این کتابها رو مطالعه کنن و این اعتماد رو بهشون میدم فقط با خوند50 درصد این کتابها ، دانشی بیشتر از 90 درصد اعضای فروم پیدا خواهید کرد .
> 
> بازم تشکر از آقای شهرکی و آقا مهرداد گل .


بیش از این دل ما رو آب نکن . :کف کرده!: 
اگه میشه pdf های سطح بالا رو آپلود کنین تا ما بی نصیب نمونیم .

----------


## masato

سلام
خیلی دوست داشتم شرکت کنم اما........
بچه های تهران که تو این نشست حضور داشتن میتونند این dvd رو بدست ما  هم برسونند؟
اگه کسی هست پ خ کن

----------


## rezaonline.net

اینم چند تا دیگه عکس .
http://s4.picofile.com/file/77479334..._2_11.zip.html

----------


## 2undercover

> اینم چند تا دیگه عکس .
> http://s4.picofile.com/file/77479334..._2_11.zip.html


دوربین دسته کی بوده :دی

چرا همش یه جورایی تار افتاده!!!

----------


## mohsen6500

> با سلام
> 
> هنوز با adsl 128 نتونستم عکس رو دانلود کنم(7 دیقه)، چرا؟ مشخصه این سایتی که توش آپلود کردید پوس می کنه تا بزاره یه فایل رو دانلود کنیم.
> لطفا دوستان اگه می خوان چیزی رو آپلود کنن توی فضای 10 گیگی *پرشین گیگ* این کار رو انجام بدند که سرعتش هم خیلی بالا هست.
> با تشکر.


من که به راحتی با همون 128 دان کردم! :شیطان: 



> متاسفانه من به یک دلیل خیلی خیلی مسخره نتونستم در نشست بعد از ظهر شرکت کنم و حیف شد چون میخواستم اگه وقت بود کمی در مورد کوچ به سیستم عامل لینوکس و فایده هایی که برای برنامه نویسان php داره صحبت کنم که متاسفانه به خاطر حواس پرتی خودم نشد ! مهمتر از همه اینکه اصلا نشد از دوستان خداحافظی کنم چون فکر میکردم زود مشکل حل میشه و بر میگردم و حالا خنده دار اینجاست که اگه برمیگشتم مشکل زودتر حل میشد ! به هر حال نشد بیشتر با دوستان خوب تالار باشم و حتما در نشست های دیگر در شهر های دیگه یا همین اصفهان فعال شرکت خواهم کرد ! از همینجا از دوستان بابت اینکه بدون خداحافظی نشست را ترک کردم عذرخواهی میکنم و به امید جبران در حل مشکلات دوستان تا اونجا که در توان و سواد دارم در این انجمن.


داداش کجا رفتی کلی حرف داشتیم ها!
انشاءالله که مشکلت حل شده !
درضمن گمشده تون رو هم دادم آقای شهرکی یادتون نره!




> با تشکر ویژه از جناب شهرکی برای برگزاری این نشست و همچنین تشکر و قدردانی به سایر دوستانی که شرکت کردن . (h-rafiee نکن دیگه )
> مسائلی که جناب شهرکی مطرح کردن ، مسائل کاربردی و خوبی بود و خیلی تامل بر انگیز بود ، دوستانی هم که میگن با نیومدن چیزی از دست ندادن ، بگم ، حداقل یه دی وی دی پر از PDFهای اورجینال ، و نرم افزارهایی که لازمه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هست رو از دست دادن .
> من فقط 3 ساعت دونه دونه فایلها رو باز کردم و بررسی کردم ، همشون فوق العاده هستن ، سعی میکنم ترتیب مناسبی برای خوندن کتابها پیشنهاد بدم .
> بعضی هاشون در حد حرفه ای و تکمیلی هستن .
> دوستان باید حداقل 50 درصد این کتابها رو مطالعه کنن و این اعتماد رو بهشون میدم فقط با خوند50 درصد این کتابها ، دانشی بیشتر از 90 درصد اعضای فروم پیدا خواهید کرد .
> 
> بازم تشکر از آقای شهرکی و آقا مهرداد گل .


اول سلام داش رضا رسیدنبه خیر
آره والا عجب دی وی دی یه!
منکه تا یک ماه دیگه نیستم گفته باشم!
با سپاس از همه دوستانی که شرکت کردن به خصوص آقای شهرکی عزیز!
فعلا بای یاعلی
راستی عکسی آپلود کردن پ.خ کنید ممنون

----------


## rezaonline.net

> دوربین دسته کی بوده :دی
> 
> چرا همش یه جورایی تار افتاده!!!


 گوشیمون مدل پائینه ، شرمنده ...

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
امکانش هست این dvdکه می فرمایید به من هم بدهید؟اگر خریدنی هم هست،قیمتش؟ چه جوری تهیه کنم؟
لطفا جواب بدید. :لبخند:

----------


## MMSHFE

یک نکته درمورد شرکت که بهش اشاره کردین: اسم شرکت، *پردازش هوشمند ساینا* هست که درواقع شرکتی هست که خودم اونجا مشغول کار هستم و استخدام برنامه نویس هم داریم (لینکش توی امضام هست).

----------


## Amir_f

اینم عکسهایی که من گرفتم  :لبخند: 
http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/7v5t...bd07u4vlkk.jpg
http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/q3xkq0rnjk6zhkhcgs.jpg
http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/84xvrug2u9qnwzdzw9q.jpg

----------


## Amir_f

> یک نکته درمورد شرکت که بهش اشاره کردین: اسم شرکت، *پردازش هوشمند ساینا* هست که درواقع شرکتی هست که خودم اونجا مشغول کار هستم و استخدام برنامه نویس هم داریم (لینکش توی امضام هست).


خوشبحال دوستانی که اصفهان هستند  :لبخند:

----------


## poriab

عکس های با کیفیت از نشست در یک فایل زیپ : 

http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down...nt/Esfehan.zip

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ساعت 5 صبح جمعه ماهم رسیدیم شهرمون

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

صدا رو هم ضبط کردم جحمش بالاست اگه خواستین بگید اپ کنم

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
من هم ساعت 8 صبح رسیدم خونه.
من فقط از دست این عکاس شاکی هستم! چرا همش پشت من سمت دوربینه؟! :لبخند گشاده!: یه ندایی میدادی دیگه :لبخند گشاده!: 

من شخصا از حرفای آقای شهرکی استفاده کردم، با دوستان هم خوش گذشت، جاتون خالی بود.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

مام رسیدیم :خیلی عصبانی: بیشین آقا :افسرده: 
از آقای شهرکی تشکر میکنم بابت این نشست.آقای شهرکی رفتی توو دلم زیااااااد :لبخند گشاده!:  حرف نداری. :خجالت: 
از دوستان دیگم ممنونم که توو این نشست شرکت کردن و همینطور هم اتاقیا مهرداد - محسن نوری - حسین رفیعی - سامان جهفری و پسر عمو :لبخند گشاده!:  و همینطور اسپانسر عزیزمون آقا رضا :کف کرده!: (بزرگتر بودن دردسره :لبخند گشاده!: )
فقط سوال این بود این آقا یونیک چرا وقت اوج مباحث یدفه غیب شد :متفکر:

----------


## engmmrj

> صدا رو هم ضبط کردم جحمش بالاست اگه خواستین بگید اپ کنم


لطفا آپ کنید . 
سپاس گذارم .

----------


## lordofphp

سلام
خوبین؟ 
تبریک میگم ! ان شاء الله موفق میشید !
از تصاویر که نشون میده نشست کوچیک بوده ولی بزرگترم میشه ان شاء الله
ما که نتونستیم بیایم!

----------


## Jarvis

با اجازه ی دوستان ، من این تصویر رو ویرایش کردم برای شناخت دوستان :
آقای Unique به خاطر مشکلی که براشون پیش اومد موقع ناهار رفتند و آقای Amir_f هم به خاطر رسیدن به ماشین مجبور شدند زودتر برن...
یه معذرت خواهی هم باید بکنم بابت این که من بعضی از دوستان رو اسم یا فامیلشون رو فراموش کردم و فقط نام کاربریشون رو نوشتم...
خودشون می تونن معرفی کنن
http://www.uploadtak.com/images/k3891_photo.jpg

----------


## poriab

> با اجازه ی دوستان ، من این تصویر رو ویرایش کردم برای شناخت دوستان :
> آقای Unique به خاطر مشکلی که براشون پیش اومد موقع ناهار رفتند و آقای Amir_f هم به خاطر رسیدن به ماشین مجبور شدند زودتر برن...
> یه معذرت خواهی هم باید بکنم بابت این که من بعضی از دوستان رو اسم یا فامیلشون رو فراموش کردم و فقط نام کاربریشون رو نوشتم...
> خودشون می تونن معرفی کنن
> http://www.uploadtak.com/images/k3891_photo.jpg


پوریا باقری هستم !  :چشمک:

----------


## Veteran

جای خودم خالی  :بامزه: 
انشاالله نشست بعدی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://hosseinzadeh.info/aksanjoman.rar
همه چیز توش هست دیگه 
عکسا دسته جمع با ادم خارجی گرفته تا عکس تکی

----------


## momixz

> با اجازه ی دوستان ، من این تصویر رو ویرایش کردم برای شناخت دوستان :
> آقای Unique به خاطر مشکلی که براشون پیش اومد موقع ناهار رفتند و آقای Amir_f هم به خاطر رسیدن به ماشین مجبور شدند زودتر برن...
> یه معذرت خواهی هم باید بکنم بابت این که من بعضی از دوستان رو اسم یا فامیلشون رو فراموش کردم و فقط نام کاربریشون رو نوشتم...
> خودشون می تونن معرفی کنن
> http://www.uploadtak.com/images/k3891_photo.jpg


منم محمد حاتمی هستم  :لبخند:

----------


## saman-arsenal

> مام رسیدیمبیشین آقا
> از آقای شهرکی تشکر میکنم بابت این نشست.آقای شهرکی رفتی توو دلم زیااااااد حرف نداری.
> از دوستان دیگم ممنونم که توو این نشست شرکت کردن و همینطور هم اتاقیا مهرداد - محسن نوری - حسین رفیعی - سامان جهفری و پسر عمو و همینطور اسپانسر عزیزمون آقا رضا(بزرگتر بودن دردسره)
> فقط سوال این بود این آقا یونیک چرا وقت اوج مباحث یدفه غیب شد


آقا محسن عزیز من جعفری هستم داداش نه جهفری :عصبانی: 
 :لبخند گشاده!: 

ما هم ساعت 8 ونیم دیروز رسیدیم خونه :لبخند گشاده!: 

واقعا خوش گذشت از دوستان جدیدی که پیدا کردم واقعا خوشحالم :قلب:

----------


## mohsen6500

> اینم عکسهایی که من گرفتم 
> http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/7v5t...bd07u4vlkk.jpg
> http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/q3xkq0rnjk6zhkhcgs.jpg
> http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/84xvrug2u9qnwzdzw9q.jpg






> عکس های با کیفیت از نشست در یک فایل زیپ : 
> 
> http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down...nt/Esfehan.zip


میگم دوستان اینا واسه من باز نمیشن؟!! :گریه: 
نمیتونم دانلود کنم! :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

خب؟ :متفکر:

----------


## rezaonline.net

خب به جمالت دفعه بعد تو حساب میکنی  :بامزه:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> خب به جمالت دفعه بعد تو حساب میکنی


اون که خیالت تخت با من.
ایشالله دفه ی بعد بابل + سر بیفته. :لبخند گشاده!: 
منظور از خب این بود کجا رفتن بقیه :قهقهه:

----------


## poriab

برنامه هایی که در جلسه اعلام شد ، چه زمانی اجرایی میشه ؟ آموزش و ... 

بریم دنبال کارها... :چشمک:

----------


## Amir_f

> با اجازه ی دوستان ، من این تصویر رو ویرایش کردم برای شناخت دوستان :
> آقای Unique به خاطر مشکلی که براشون پیش اومد موقع ناهار رفتند و آقای Amir_f هم به خاطر رسیدن به ماشین مجبور شدند زودتر برن...
> یه معذرت خواهی هم باید بکنم بابت این که من بعضی از دوستان رو اسم یا فامیلشون رو فراموش کردم و فقط نام کاربریشون رو نوشتم...
> خودشون می تونن معرفی کنن
> http://www.uploadtak.com/images/k3891_photo.jpg


جای من خالیه  :ناراحت:

----------


## Amir_f

> میگم دوستان اینا واسه من باز نمیشن؟!!
> نمیتونم دانلود کنم!


ایمیل  شد داداشم  :لبخند:

----------


## poriab

آقا مهرداد گل کجایی ؟

هدیه ات رو ندادی به ما  :خجالت:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

هدیه ؟ کدوم هدیه ؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> هدیه ؟ کدوم هدیه ؟


سی ام اس رو میگه

----------


## poriab

> هدیه ؟ کدوم هدیه ؟


پروژه ای که گفتید برای کسایی که می خوان شروع کنن ( CMs )

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

هدیه من به همه دوستای برنامه نویس : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B1%D9%87-quot

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

فایل های صوتی صدا های صبظ شده 250 مگابایت شده با چه برنامه ای حجم و کم کنم ؟ پسوند wma

----------


## poriab

نرم افزار Advanced Audio Compressor

فکر کنم با JetAudio بشه حجم رو کم کرد

----------


## amin7x

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم که نشت بهتون چسبیده باشه.
و یک امید دیگه دارم اینکه به شهر های جنوبی کشور بیایید.
به خدا اینجا توی بندرعباس کسایی هستند که بخوان برنامه نویسی و دانش کامپیتر یاد بگیرن.

----------


## engmmrj

> فایل های صوتی صدا های صبظ شده 250 مگابایت شده با چه برنامه ای حجم و کم کنم ؟ پسوند wma


با برنامه Format Factory که امکانات خوبی داره.

----------


## رضا قربانی

با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه ی دوستان گل PHP
ماشاالله اراده و یکپارچکی 
شرمنده که این دوره نتونستم در محفل گرمتون حضور داشته باشم (کارهام فشرده شده بود و بعد یک هفته تازه اومدم توی اینترنت و فقط به خاطر همین تاپیک)
من اگر میومدم با گروه برنامه نویسی خودمون که 5-6 نفر هستیم با ماشین خودم میومدیم و البته با دست پر که قسمت نشد ، خیلی دوست داشتم بیام منتها شرایط زندگی به گونه ای که خیلی چیزهارو از دست میدیم.
ان شاالله در دوره بعدی توی شمال یه حال اساسی و از شرمندگی همه در میاییم و چه خوبه که توی این دوره ها هر کسی یک ایده ای داشته باشه و در این مدت زمان حضور در جلسه رای گیری بشه و یک ایده برتر انتخاب و افراد طی بازه زمانی خواص ، برنامه نویسی و پیاده سازی کنند تا کمک خرج این جلسات بشه .

از عکسهایی که فرستادید کمال تشکر رو دارم به خصوص از آقای شهرکی که می دونم به اون صورتی که تصور میکردید نبوده منتها همیشه استارت کار سخته و کار بسیار مهمی انجام دادید که شروعی شده برای جلسات بزرگتر و با شکوه تر و پر بار تر . 

با اجازه همتون من یک سری از عکسهارو در آلبوم تصاویر قرار دادم : https://barnamenevis.org/album.php?albumid=1311
ای کاش سایتی و اسمی برای اینگونه جلسات انتخاب میکردید که در دوره بعد خیلی بزرگتر و باشکوه تر برگزار بشه .

به امید برگزاری جلسات بعدی و در آخر ان شاالله در دوره بعدی از خجالت همه در بیاییم .

موفق و پیروز باشید
قربانی

----------


## saman-arsenal

> با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه ی دوستان گل PHP
> ماشاالله اراده و یکپارچکی 
> شرمنده که این دوره نتونستم در محفل گرمتون حضور داشته باشم (کارهام فشرده شده بود و بعد یک هفته تازه اومدم توی اینترنت و فقط به خاطر همین تاپیک)
> من اگر میومدم با گروه برنامه نویسی خودمون که 5-6 نفر هستیم با ماشین خودم میومدیم و البته با دست پر که قسمت نشد ، خیلی دوست داشتم بیام منتها شرایط زندگی به گونه ای که خیلی چیزهارو از دست میدیم.
> ان شاالله در دوره بعدی توی شمال یه حال اساسی و از شرمندگی همه در میاییم و چه خوبه که توی این دوره ها هر کسی یک ایده ای داشته باشه و در این مدت زمان حضور در جلسه رای گیری بشه و یک ایده برتر انتخاب و افراد طی بازه زمانی خواص ، برنامه نویسی و پیاده سازی کنند تا کمک خرج این جلسات بشه .
> 
> از عکسهایی که فرستادید کمال تشکر رو دارم به خصوص از آقای شهرکی که می دونم به اون صورتی که تصور میکردید نبوده منتها همیشه استارت کار سخته و کار بسیار مهمی انجام دادید که شروعی شده برای جلسات بزرگتر و با شکوه تر و پر بار تر . 
> 
> با اجازه همتون من یک سری از عکسهارو در آلبوم تصاویر قرار دادم : https://barnamenevis.org/album.php?albumid=1311
> ...


ان شاالله که در نشست بعدی حضور دارید و ما میتونیم بیشتر از دانش و مهارت شما استفاده کنیم :قلب: 
اسم نهاد و سایت این نهاد هم قرار شد در یک فرصت مناسب که آقای شهرکی تعیین کنند و در اون اعضا به  صورت مجازی با هم مشورت کنند یا در جلسه بابل مشخص بشه :لبخند:

----------


## Amir_f

شاید از نشست بعدی تنها نباشم با هم تیمی ام بیام  :لبخند گشاده!: 
هنوز زمان نشست معلوم نیست ؟

----------


## SlowCode

به طور دقیق خیر.
ولی آقای شهرکی گفتن بعد انتخابات برگزار میشه.

----------


## Jarvis

*خبری از فیلم ها نشد ؟؟
*

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش فیلمها رو هرچی فشرده میکنم باز هم حدود 3 گیگابایته. کجا آپلود کنم؟! یکم صبر کنید Cloud Server سایت barnamenevis آماده بشه اونجا میگذارم واسه دانلود

----------


## saman-arsenal

> راستش فیلمها رو هرچی فشرده میکنم باز هم حدود 3 گیگابایته. کجا آپلود کنم؟! یکم صبر کنید Cloud Server سایت barnamenevis آماده بشه اونجا میگذارم واسه دانلود


چند قسمتش کنید جدا جدا آپ کنیدش نمیشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اونکه باید 100٪ چند قسمتی بشه و بعد آپلود بشه ولی لینکها اینطوری خیلی پراکنده میشه. ازطرفی باید توی آپلودسنترهای رایگان آپلود بشه که اگه یک پارت چند وقت دانلود نشه حذف میشه و دردسر داریم دوباره واسه آپلودش. بگذارین همون CS راه بیفته بعد میگذارم واسه دانلود.

----------


## morteza1357

واقعا زحمت ميكشين. خدا خيرتون بده. جيبتون هم ايشالله هميشه پر پول باشه.

----------


## shpegah

دوستان نمیشه یک فکری به حال کسانی که مشکل دارن برا ی سفر بکنید این نشست ها هرکجا که باشه یک عده به خاطر بعد مسافت نمیتونن بیان
نمیشه از کنفرانسها ی شرکت مخابرات استفاده کرد؟ با اسکایپ که سرعت اینترنت اجازه نمیده ولی ازطریق خط تلفن شاید بشه غیر حضوری اجلاس تشکیل داد مطمئنا بی هزینه نیست ولی بعد از یک مدتی هزینه ها 
توجیه پذیر خواهد شد بستگی به تعداد درخواست داره که فکر کنم اینطوری تعداد قابل توجه خواهد بود.
نظری دارید؟

----------


## SlowCode

> دوستان نمیشه یک فکری به حال کسانی که مشکل دارن برا ی سفر بکنید این نشست ها هرکجا که باشه یک عده به خاطر بعد مسافت نمیتونن بیان
> نمیشه از کنفرانسها ی شرکت مخابرات استفاده کرد؟ با اسکایپ که سرعت اینترنت اجازه نمیده ولی ازطریق خط تلفن شاید بشه غیر حضوری اجلاس تشکیل داد مطمئنا بی هزینه نیست ولی بعد از یک مدتی هزینه ها 
> توجیه پذیر خواهد شد بستگی به تعداد درخواست داره که فکر کنم اینطوری تعداد قابل توجه خواهد بود.
> نظری دارید؟


 این حرف به نظرم درست نیست و نوعی راحت طلبی هست.
آخه فاصله مگه چقدره؟ تو این جلسه یکی از دوستان از مشهد و بنده از اردبیل از دورترین نقاط اومده بودیم(16 ساعت راه) ولی بالاخره اومدیم، من خودم علاوه بر درس و داشنگاه هم سنم نسبتا کم بود(19 سالمه) و هم اولین بارم بود که تنهایی مسافرت میکردم، ولی بازم تو نشست شرکت کردم چون علاقه دارم و میدونم که این رابطه ها تو آینده به درد میخوره.
تو جلسات بعدی هم انشالا شرکت میکنم تا به هدفمون برسیم.

کنفرانس اینترنتی هم میشه ولی اون جذابیتی که تو جلسه حضوری هست رو نداره، وقتی حضوری همدیگه رو میبینیم رابطمون هربار بهتر میشه، حداقلش اینه که با هم یه عکسی میندازیم، یه جایی میریم خاطره ای میشه.
چهار ساله مثل روبات نشستیم پشت این کامپیوتر یکم گردش و مسافرت باید داشته باشیم دیگه :لبخند:

----------


## shpegah

> این حرف به نظرم درست نیست و نوعی راحت طلبی هست.
> آخه فاصله مگه چقدره؟ تو این جلسه یکی از دوستان از مشهد و بنده از اردبیل از دورترین نقاط اومده بودیم(16 ساعت راه) ولی بالاخره اومدیم، من خودم علاوه بر درس و داشنگاه هم سنم نسبتا کم بود(19 سالمه) و هم اولین بارم بود که تنهایی مسافرت میکردم، ولی بازم تو نشست شرکت کردم چون علاقه دارم و میدونم که این رابطه ها تو آینده به درد میخوره.
> تو جلسات بعدی هم انشالا شرکت میکنم تا به هدفمون برسیم.
> 
> کنفرانس اینترنتی هم میشه ولی اون جذابیتی که تو جلسه حضوری هست رو نداره، وقتی حضوری همدیگه رو میبینیم رابطمون هربار بهتر میشه، حداقلش اینه که با هم یه عکسی میندازیم، یه جایی میریم خاطره ای میشه.
> چهار ساله مثل روبات نشستیم پشت این کامپیوتر یکم گردش و مسافرت باید داشته باشیم دیگه


دوست من بعنوان یک برنامه نویس بهتر نیست همیشه دیدت را وسیع کنی وهمه جوانب را بسنجی؟
شما همه رو با وضعیت خودت مقایسه نکن.
بحث راحتی نیست بحث نتونستنه
به 1001 دلیل دیگه افراد نمیتونن شرکت کنن من نمیخام بیوگرافی خودم روبگم ولی اگر میدونستی بهم حق میدادی که نتونم بیام
این حق رو از ما نگیرین

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> دوست من بعنوان یک برنامه نویس بهتر نیست همیشه دیدت را وسیع کنی وهمه جوانب را بسنجی؟
> شما همه رو با وضعیت خودت مقایسه نکن.
> بحث راحتی نیست بحث نتونستنه
> به 1001 دلیل دیگه افراد نمیتونن شرکت کنن من نمیخام بیوگرافی خودم روبگم ولی اگر میدونستی بهم حق میدادی که نتونم بیام
> این حق رو از ما نگیرین


چون ما واقعا مشکلات همو نمیدونیم نمیتونیم قضاوت کنیم شاید حق با شما باشه.
ولی واقعا اون 1001 دلیلی که میگی اگه بخوایم ریز بشیم کسایی بودن که با همین 1001 دلیل باز هم شرکت کردن چون واقعا دیدشون وسیع بوده.
یه سری از مسائل رو میشه آنلاین بررسی کرد ولی تا زمانی که بستر اصلی فراهم نشه واقعا سخته.و اگر شرکت میکردیو از نزدیک میدیدی شاید متوجه میشدی.
اکثر اوقات ما اون فکرایی که توو ذهنمون داریم از آب در نمیاد چون واقعا به جوانبش فکر نکردیم.نمیتونم با تکست بیان کنم.اگر بودی متوجه میشدی چه فرقایی بین آنلاینو حضوری هست.
الان مثلا لیست کردن بچه ها تو اونجا چه بحثائی شده.بعضی ها گفتن پس عقب نموندیم.ولی بنظرم اگه آنلاین بود همین بحثا هم نمی شد.بلاخره باید یه گروهی جمع میشد تا این بحثا بشه.
و واسه رسیدن به هر هدفی که حالا این هدف بزرگه واسه رسیدن به نتیجش نیاز به زمان هست.

----------


## رضا قربانی

کسی که کسب و کار و آینده اش واسش مهم باشه چنین حرفی رو نمیزنه آقای *shpegah

*

----------


## Ali0Boy

سلام خدمت دوستان و بزرگان عزیز
با عرض معضرت و با کمال شرمندگی که نتونستم از کلاس درس بزرگانی مانند آقای شهرکی استفاده ببرم.

از عناوین و از اسامی افرادی که در جلسه شرکت داشتند مشخص هست که جلسه ی پر محتوایی بوده.
از آقای شهرکی و دیگر دوستان معضرت می خواهم، من حدود 3 ماه ایران نبودم و جاتون خالی ترکیه بودم.
از اونجا هر از گاهی سری به برنامه نویس می زدم و از این نشست مطلع بودم ولی فکر نمی کردم به این زودی برگزار شود.

یه نظر هم من دارم که البته می دونم کسی نیستم ولی به نظر من بهتر نیست یه گروه، سازمان یا نهادی از برنامه نویسان و افرادی که با اینترنت در ارتباط اند تشکیل بشود و وزارت ارتباطات کشور رو به چالش بکشن که چرا تا این حد اینترنت ایران ضعیف هست!!!
واقعا من در این مدت که اونجا بودم تازه فهمیدم اینترنت و شبکه جهانی یعنی چه. واقعا وضع اینترنت کشورمون داغونه داغونه !!!

برای تمامی دوستان آرزوی موفقیت و توفیق استفاده از این جلسات رو در آینده دارم.
اگه جلسه بعدیتون در شهریور ماه باشه ممنون میشوم (البته با توجه به اینکه گفته بودین بعد از انتخابات برگزار می شود)
چون یکسری دوستان مثل من فکر کنم کنکور کارشناسی ناپیوسته داشته باشن، خوب قطعا فکر نکنم بتونن حضور یابند. (البت ما از اون بچه درسخوناش نیستیم، برای همین اگه جلسه نزدیک به کنکور باشه، خوب قطعا ما اهل شب کنکور هستیم و نزدیک کنکور که میشه حالا، حال درس خواندن پیدا می کنیم)  :لبخند:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام خدمت دوستان و بزرگان عزیز
> با عرض معضرت و با کمال شرمندگی که نتونستم از کلاس درس بزرگانی مانند آقای شهرکی استفاده ببرم.
> 
> از عناوین و از اسامی افرادی که در جلسه شرکت داشتند مشخص هست که جلسه ی پر محتوایی بوده.
> از آقای شهرکی و دیگر دوستان معضرت می خواهم، من حدود 3 ماه ایران نبودم و جاتون خالی ترکیه بودم.
> از اونجا هر از گاهی سری به برنامه نویس می زدم و از این نشست مطلع بودم ولی فکر نمی کردم به این زودی برگزار شود.
> 
> یه نظر هم من دارم که البته می دونم کسی نیستم ولی به نظر من بهتر نیست یه گروه، سازمان یا نهادی از برنامه نویسان و افرادی که با اینترنت در ارتباط اند تشکیل بشود و وزارت ارتباطات کشور رو به چالش بکشن که چرا تا این حد اینترنت ایران ضعیف هست!!!
> واقعا من در این مدت که اونجا بودم تازه فهمیدم اینترنت و شبکه جهانی یعنی چه. واقعا وضع اینترنت کشورمون داغونه داغونه !!!
> ...


 اینجا

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

تاریخ نشست بعدی کی هست؟

----------


## H:Shojaei

بعد از ماه مبارك

----------

